# p60 sized led drop-in's



## Fizz753 (Sep 2, 2007)

While reading the thread titled "*Dealextreme drop in for G2, 6P, etc???*" I started making a list of the drop-in's I saw. It got a little out of hand. 
I thought I would put the list out here instead of buried 10 pages in to the above thread (no offense to the guys and gals in said thread :wave

If someone wants to shamelessly steal the list and add to / keep it updated feel free.  Since I unfortunately wont have much time to do so. 

** Don't forget to check out the *P60 Flashlight List {host}* post as well. (and add to it if you can  ) **


** *Dealextreme* **

Ultrafire Cree, Regulator, Reflector 1x18650 2xCR123A Lamp Assembly
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1343
$9.87 accepted voltage: 3.6V ~ 9.0V 900mAh regulator board

3W Cree, Regulator, Reflector 1x18650 2xCR123A Module Set
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1447
$11.95 accepted voltage: 3.6V ~ 9.0V 900mAh regulator board

DX 3W Cree Module CM1
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3214
$11.18 3.2V~9.0V Input
Beamshots + review at: http://www.lightreviews.info/reviews.html

SSC 42180-T 3W Emitter Reflector Driver Module
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068
$12.54 Input voltage: 3.7V ~ 8.0V Current: 900mA

3W Cree Drop-in Module (supports Surefire 6P)
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090
$10.14 3V~18V

Cree 5-Mode Emitter Reflector and Driver Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4296
$13.35 Typical driving voltage: 3.7V (maximum voltage: 4.2V. Do not exceed.)

Cree Drop-in Module for Surefire 6P
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6076
$10.00 Voltage Range: 2.9V ~ 9V

Cree Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7162 - 
$12.48 Ultrafire 4-Mode 3.7V~6V 

KLC8 LED Emitter with Driver and Reflector Module Set
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8835
$9.90 (3.7V~6.5V Input)

Q5-WC 3-Mode 0~100% LED Drop-In Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074
$16.90 3-Mode: 0~100% (adjustable) > Strobe > SOS 3.7V
(For a little more info look in post #315 (page 11 of this thread) by Wolf359)

Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621
$13.00 18V Input

Cree Q5 LED 5-Mode Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11622
$14.28 3.6V~7.2V Input

Cree R2 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836
$15.50, Input: 3.7V~18V, Output: 117~225 Lumens (manufacturer rated)
__

** http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/ **

Sale price: $34.95 *Premium* Cree Drop-In Module, 150 Lum, 4+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V .
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/prcrdrmo.html

Sale price: $39.95 'Premium Plus' Cree drop-in, 170 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V.
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/cosoplcrmo.html

Sale Price: $49.95 "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V.
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html
__

** www.kaidomain.com ** 

CREE XR-E P4 6P Drop-in Module
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2844
$8.99 2.7V ~ 6V input

CREE P4 4-Modes Regulated Reflector LED Assembly
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2363
$15 Accepts 2.7V - 6V, 960mA/650mA/290mA 7135 regulated output

CREE P4 5 modes Regulator/Reflector Lamp Assembly
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2352
$15.20 Takes 2.7V to 4.2V only

Ultrafire CREE XR-E P4 Regulator/Reflector Lamp Assembly
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1300
$11.99 (3.6V ~ 9V input) 900mAh regulator board

P4 Regulator/Reflector Lamp Assembly
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1682
$11.20 Accepts voltage: 3.6V ~ 9.0V 
__

** *Malkoff Devices* - http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php **

Surefire M60 Mod
Input voltage is 3.8 - 9 volts. Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive.
The output is 235+ lumens. The current draw is only 780ma at 6 volts. The runtime is 1 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries.
$55.00 (They go fast so sign up for the newsletter)

Surefire M60 Low Power Mod
The input voltage is 3.8 - 9 volts. Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive. 
The output is 140+/- lumens. The current draw is approximately 350ma at 6 volts. The runtime is approximately 4 1/2 hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries.
$55.00
__

** *Wolf Eyes drop-ins* ** 

$49.99 *Cree Q2 LED * *190 Lumen* 3.7V-13V D26
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-115-6429

$39.99 *Cree XR-E P4 LED * *130 Lumen* 3.7V-13V D26
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-115-6283

$44.99 *Cree XR-E Q2 LED * *190 Lumen* * 3.7-6V *D26
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-115-6415

$58.99 *Tactical  Q2 Cree 2-Mode LED * *190 Lumen* 3.7-6V D26, 190 lumen + strobe
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-116-6360

$58.99 *Q2 Cree 4-Mode LED * *190 Lumen* * 3.7-6V *D26, 3 brightness levels + strobe
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-116-6352

$58.99 *Q2 Cree 2-Mode LED * *190 Lumen* 3.7-6V D26, High and Low
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-116-6400

$57.99 *Cree Q5 LED * *260 Lumen* 3.7V-13V D26,
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-125-6437

$54.00 *Cree XR-E Q5 LED * *260 Lumen* * 3.7-6V *D26, 
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-125-6435

__

*** Lighthound.com *** - 

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=2605
$29.99 accepted voltage: 3.7V ~ 9.0V 750mAh regulator board

Q5 Cree, 750ma, 3.7V to 9V input
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3428
$39.99
__


***Dereelight drop ins***http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm​*- 1S(1-stage) cree XR-E Q5 module w/OP- US- 
$32*
*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V / *Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,1x17670
 *Features: *constant output at it's fully input range; over discharge protection
*- 1SM-1(1-stage multi power) Cree XR-E Q5 module (6V max) -
$26.50*
*Input Range:* 3.0~6.0V /*Output Range:* 1.1A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,2xCR123A
 *Features: *constant output at 3.8~6V
*- 1SM-2(1-stage multi power) Cree XR-E Q5 module (6V max) -
$29.00
Input Range:* 3~6V*
Output Range: *1A*
Battery Type: *1x18650, CR123A's, RCR123's*
Features:
*+ constant output at 4.5~16V.
+ recommended use 2xCR123A,3xCR123A or more
(Note: Yes thats how they list the voltage on the web page. If anyone
can verify which it is please do so )

*- 3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E Q5 module - US -
$35*
*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V /*Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,1x17670
 *Features: *constant output at it's fully input range; three stage output,100%-50%-5%;over discharge protection; memory function; change level by push switch
*- DI(Digital Infinite) Cree XR-E Q5 module - *
*$35*
*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V
*Output Range*: 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650, 1x17670 
DI(Digital Infinite) Cree XR-E module, “Infinite digital adjustable
output from 5% (60ma) to 100% (1.2A)
__


** *OpticsHQ P60 Head and tailcap* **

*LED Drop-In and Multi-Function Tailcap Kit*
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/Surefire-HID/ACC-DTC-KIT
$89.99
Working voltage: 4.2-18.0v
Maximum output at the emitter approximately 220+ lumens about 2-3 hours
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]More than 6 hours at low output[/SIZE][/FONT]
Fits the following SureFire Lights: G2, G3, 6P, 6PD, 9P, Z2, G2Z, C2, C3, M2

*LED Drop-In and Multi-Function (Reverse) Tailcap Kit*
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/Surefire-HID/ACC-DTC-R-KIT
$89.99
Working voltage: 4.2-18.0v
Maximum output at the emitter approximately 220+ lumens about 2-3 hours
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]More than 6 hours at low output[/SIZE][/FONT]
Fits the following SureFire Lights: G2, G3, 6P, 6PD, 9P, Z2, G2Z, C2, C3, M2



-=Surefire P60L LED Reflector Assembly=- 
Max 80 lumens, Runtime up to 12 hours depending on flashlight model.
(stores listed in no particular order)
$39.00 - http://www.lapolicegear.com/sup6ledreas.html
$39.00 - http://supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_26_30&products_id=4755
$39.00 - http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/254/prrfnbr/24502/P60L-LED-Assembly

** Assorted forum posts that you might find useful**
DealExtreme 1343, 1447, and Wolf-Eyes 130 Lumen Cree Module *P60 Cree drop-in modules Runtimes!*
*REVIEW - CREE DROP IN from EBAY***VERY NICE****
*Wolf Eyes cree drop-in*
The post that started it *Dealextreme drop in for G2, 6P, etc???* 


And many posts I probably missed.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LG&M (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

:twothumbsGood idea thanks. Now witch one for a $6.48 Maxfire?


----------



## mhubble (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Heres the one from Ebay I ordered. Its the cheapest thats in the USA. I should have it by tuesday Ill let you know how it works.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Surefire-G-P6-c...hZ011QQcategoryZ16037QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mhubble (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



> Heres the one from Ebay I ordered. Its the cheapest thats in the USA. I should have it by tuesday Ill let you know how it works.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Surefire-G-P6-co...QQcmdZViewItem


 
Got them today. Works perfectly in the MAXFIRE LX. With or without the outer spring. Very bright. Ill do a runtime test later tonight. The head doesnt screw down all the way with the drop in installed. Just a small gap. I put a GITD o ring on it and you dont even notice it.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

mhubble thanks, Did you get it at the "Buy it now" price ? I really think I will get a Malkoff for my P6 but I was hopping to try a chippie first in my $6.50 Maxfire.


----------



## mhubble (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



> Did you get it at the "Buy it now" price ?


 
Yes I did, they were 20.00 each shipped. They wouldnt combine shipping. 

I been doing a runtime test tonight. I did 30 min on 30 min off for a total of 1.5 hours of runtime. No drop in brightness. The head barely gets warm. The real surprise is the sanyo batteries that came with it has only dropped to 2.8 volts after 1.5 hours of runtime. And man is this thing bright. At 25 yards it has a huge hot spot and tons of spill. Practically lit up my backyard. Im continuing the runtime test Ill post more later.

Edit - Another 30 min of runtime for a total of 2 hours, no drop in brightness, batteries read 2.7 volts.


Edit - I found a way to get the drop in to stay centered in the MAXFIRE. The housing that the original bulb came in threads into the head. Cut off everything but the threads, using a dremel cut out the inside of the threaded piece untill the drop in fits inside. Screw it in the head and it helps hold the glass in and centers the drop in. If you need pics let me know Ill try and take some later.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I have two of the SKU 1343 from DX for the Brinkman Maxfire. The current draw measures 390mA, not 900. It has a tighter hotspot than the L2D-CE. It is at least as bright as the original Xenon bulb which ran at 1190mA, and has a nicer spillbeam. 

I did have the use a Dremel to bevel the bottom edge of the lamp assembly to allow the bezel to screw down all the way.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



LG&M said:


> mhubble thanks, Did you get it at the "Buy it now" price ? I really think I will get a Malkoff for my P6 but I was hopping to try a chippie first in my $6.50 Maxfire.



Where are you guys getting Maxfires for $6.50??!!


----------



## LG&M (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Target has them on Clearance for $6.48. they have a number of lights on clearance.


----------



## legtu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

may i add to the list...

from dealextreme:

Ultrafire 4-Mode 3.7V~6V Cree Drop-in Module - $12.48
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7162


----------



## lexina (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Thanks for compiling the list, Fizz. I am adding it to my subscribed list!


----------



## Olaf (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I found an ebay seller with 5 mode 225 lumen drop ins. The only problem I can see with it is that low is 80 lumens, almost as bright some other at full power.

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-LEVEL-OUTPUT-...Z018QQcategoryZ106987QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LG&M (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Others with more knowledge then I can say for sure but I don't think this will be anywhere near 225 lumen even at the emitter. Still nice find thanks for posting it.


----------



## M.S (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I have one extra 5 mode cree module from a project, and I'd like to find a cheap host for it. Does anyone know if any dx or kai xenon flashlights fit these modules? Should fit one 18650 too, because the module accepts only 3.7V.


----------



## Torch (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

How do the 5 level bulbs work? Do you click once for low, click again for the next leve, etc.?


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



Olaf said:


> I found an ebay seller with 5 mode 225 lumen drop ins. The only problem I can see with it is that low is 80 lumens, almost as bright some other at full power.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-LEVEL-OUTPUT-...Z018QQcategoryZ106987QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



$20/delivered? Ouch...

And I'm kind of hesitant to accept his claimed 225lm output too - that's awfully optimistic if you ask me...


----------



## M.S (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



Torch said:


> How do the 5 level bulbs work? Do you click once for low, click again for the next leve, etc.?



It should work like this: Mid > Low > High > Fast Strobe > SOS. After you turn the light on clicking the button will change the mode to the next.

There are some reports that it will start on the next level after the one it was turned off. But I also read that it resets to mid after some time off. I don't know for sure yet, because I couldn't use the module yet (did not fit in my light). 
I ordered the Xenon ultrafire 502B for this module, hope that the module fits in that one.


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



M.S said:


> I have one extra 5 mode cree module from a project, and I'd like to find a cheap host for it. Does anyone know if any dx or kai xenon flashlights fit these modules? Should fit one 18650 too, because the module accepts only 3.7V.



I don't have the 5-modes, but the single mode CREE will fit the WF-501 and WF-502. In fact, both vendors have or had CREE WF-502B and -D models. Buy the appropriate lamp assembly and you can have both LED and incan. Look at the CREE models Kai has, and then find an equivalent Xenon.


----------



## EXPY (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



mhubble said:


> Yes I did, they were 20.00 each shipped. They wouldnt combine shipping.
> 
> I been doing a runtime test tonight. I did 30 min on 30 min off for a total of 1.5 hours of runtime. No drop in brightness. The head barely gets warm. The real surprise is the sanyo batteries that came with it has only dropped to 2.8 volts after 1.5 hours of runtime. And man is this thing bright. At 25 yards it has a huge hot spot and tons of spill. Practically lit up my backyard. Im continuing the runtime test Ill post more later.
> 
> ...


 
Mhubble, did you get final data on run time?


----------



## Coop (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

How about the Wolf Eyes drop-ins?


Standard modules:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-115-6283
D26 Cree P4 LED 3.7-13V 130 Lumen

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-115-6307
D26 Cree P4 LED 3.7-13V High Output 170 Lumen

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-115-6346
D26 Cree P4 LED 3.7-6V High Output 170 Lumen


Digital Modules:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-116-6360
D26 Digital Cree LED 3.7-6V 2-Mode (100% & Strobe) 170 Lumen

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-114-116-6356
D26 Digital Cree LED 3.7-6V *4-Mode (100%, Strobe, 20% & 2%) 170 Lumen


----------



## Fizz753 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Wow there are alot more of these out there than I first thought. The list is updated now, thanks for the updates everyone.


----------



## democopy (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



mhubble said:


> Yes I did, they were 20.00 each shipped. They wouldnt combine shipping.
> 
> I been doing a runtime test tonight. I did 30 min on 30 min off for a total of 1.5 hours of runtime. No drop in brightness. The head barely gets warm. The real surprise is the sanyo batteries that came with it has only dropped to 2.8 volts after 1.5 hours of runtime. And man is this thing bright. At 25 yards it has a huge hot spot and tons of spill. Practically lit up my backyard. Im continuing the runtime test Ill post more later.
> 
> ...


----------



## oren1s (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Doea any one know which of them will work best in SF M2?

Also, does the Malkoff drop in Mod for Mag will work in Mag Charger?

Thanks

Oren


----------



## Gene43 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

The Malkoff will not fit the Mag Charger.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Dereelight and Huntlight are offering lights with p60 drop ins standard. The drop ins can also be used in other p60 sized lights.

http://www.dereelight.com/upgrades.htm


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



oren1s said:


> Does any one know which of them will work best in SF M2?
> 
> Also, does the Malkoff drop in Mod for Mag will work in Mag Charger?
> 
> ...


 
The Malkoff unit works great, but you need to have an extra outer spring in place for it to work in the shock-isolated bezel. My Malkoff unit did not come with the outer spring (as it is designed for the 6P) but I used one from one of the other CREE drop-in units that I had laying around after being replaced by the Malkoff. You may want to ask Gene Malkoff if he can provide one for you if you decide to order one of his M60 mods. 

This is my opinion, but I believe the WolfEyes HO drop-in units reflector is not optimal (very shallow) for use in Surefire lights, as it appears to be designed specifically for one of the WolfEyes brand lights. It did not work well in my 9volt "lego" light which uses a SF M2 bezel. The Malkoff mod is worth its price, and it easily outshines all of the other drop-in CREE units that I have tried in my M2 as far as brightness, throw, color, and overall beam quality.


----------



## merlocka (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I thought this would be a good thread to point out a recent happening.

I recently purchased a cheap ultrafire 502b host, and some DX/KD Cree p60 drop-in modules. Mainly for experimenting/tweaking.

I haven't figured out exactly why, but one of my DX Cree module developed a direct short to ground when tightened into this host. I thought it was the switch on the light that broke, then I though my batteries had died. So I swapped out a different sets before I realized what had happened.

And I was lucky, because the 2nd set of batteries greeted me with a hissing sound. Fortunately, it stopped when I stopped the short. And you really can't even tell by looking at the cells. But you know things aren't good when you hear that sound.

So, into the garbage go a bunch of SF CR123's (because I'm not sure which ones I might have shorted), and a drop-ins that I really won't feel good enough about to use in any light ever again.

Moral of this story?

Inspect your drop-ins from DX/KD. I'm not saying they are all bad. I'm not even saying there are any more bad ones out there. All I'm saying is that out of the 2 I received, one caused a short when tightened into a particular host.

When swapping around modules and bulbs, make sure they are a good fit. Maybe open the module and make sure there is proper insulation for any open contacts. Careful not to over-tighten them if not a good fit in your host. And don't forget, if you suspect you have shorted primary or unprotected lithium cells. Into the recycle bin they go. Don't gamble.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

just received DX sku#7162 Ultrafire 4 modes and it fit SF G2 with no gap,the built quality is impressive the out put is comparable to my mod drop in with amc7135 1A driver - i'm so happy.


----------



## oren1s (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Thanks,

I'll e-mail Malkoff. Though Wolf Eyes claimj they got some dropin designed for SF...


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



oren1s said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'll e-mail Malkoff. Though Wolf Eyes claimj they got some dropin designed for SF...


 
The WolfEyes will work with the Surefire lights, and are well made, but their reflectors are not optimal for use in the SF M2 bezel.


----------



## PPGMD (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I guess this goes here, but are there any high output 9V P60/P90 drop ins. Most of the P60 drop ins simply provide longer run time with a 9V, I am looking for something that has increased output.

I have the Gene Malkoff for my 6V P60 light, I am looking something for a C3.

I saw one on Ebay that claimed 225 lumens, running the Cree emitter at 1A, wondering if anyone has any experience with them?


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I have other issues with the WE unit. The front edge of the reflector is rebated. This causes problems with many SF products as this edge is where the SF lamps rest in their bezels. That is why it doesn't work well with SI bezel. In addition, on some bezels this rebated edge allows the reflector to seat directly on the lens.


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I read all the posts here and on AR15.Com about drop-in units for the 6P. After all the advice and recommendations, I got on Malkoff's email list. When he sent out his latest notice, I quickly ordered. Within 4 days they were in my hands. Tonight I put one in my duty-carry 6P and one in my 6p that is mounted on my M4 that uses a shock isolated bezel.

*INCREDIBLE!!*

I had the regular P60 lamp assembly in my duty light and the P61 (120 lumen/20 minutes) in the shock isolated weapons light. The throw on Gene's lamp outdoes the P61 by far, PLUS it adds significant side throw. This lamp does it all, and does it better.

I stood on my porch tonight lighting up the neighborhood and comparing the new lamps side-by-side with other 6Ps with with stock SF lamps. No comparison. The LED is even warmer than I expected; it is not as 'warm' in color as the incans, but it is not overly purple/blue either. The extended run time is absolutely wonderful, too!

The advantage these factors gives me when doing a building entry is priceless. The great power and throw plus the clear side spill allows much safer entrys and better target identification (earlier). It also reduces stress of the Team because we can see more, sooner.

My hat is off to Gene Malkoff. Thanks for making my world safer and better. Worth every penny! Alan


----------



## legtu (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

i got to 'play' with a friends cree 5-mode drop-in(sku.4296).

the current draw on...
medium: 180-190ma
low: 90-100ma
high: 450-460ma

the host was a maxfire lx and there's a slight gap when using the module. current readings where taken with a cheap multimeter. 
medium and low uses pwm, mode 'memory' is around 7 seconds. cycling the power within 7s will make the module shift to the next mode.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I hope to get my hands on a couple of Malkoff units soon. I have been trying for some time now. I am on the email list, but unless you buy within an hour or so of the email, they are all gone.

I'll just keep trying.

In the meantime, I like the BOG Premium Plus unit better than any of the others I've tried -- so far.


----------



## Grox (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Lighthound have one:

Lighthound Cree
$29.99 accepted voltage: 3.7V ~ 9.0V 750mAh regulator board
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2605


----------



## adamr999 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Has anyone else tried the G&P drop-in shown here I have one and it blows away my DX drop-in.
I never hear about them but they look almost exactly like a BOG drop in shown here.


----------



## pbs357 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

adamr999,

Which DX module do you have? I got the original sku#1447, and its extremely bright. so much so that I stopped pouncing on the Malkoff emails (for now, anyway lol). For that much money, I just wonder if it is really worth it? thanks!


----------



## Fizz753 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

List updated, thanks everyone. Now all I got to do is figure out which I want to buy for my 9P. :shrug: :twothumbs


----------



## brunt_sp (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Great thread everyone.


----------



## orbital (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

+

Rather surprised there isn't more talk about the Dereelight P60 Modules.
They are slightly more expensive, but made REAL well.
(Dereelight products are all quality)
Not only that, you can swap out the pill when a new bin becomes available.
Drop Alan a line and pick one up, or better yet get a CL1H....


----------



## Fizz753 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

All links double checked to make sure they are still good. And tossed in some assorted forum posts at the bottom. Enjoy :twothumbs




And well I admit it a shameless :bump: too .


----------



## Illumination (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Great thread...this should be a sticky! Thanks.

In today's wasteful society, this is the way to go. Buy a great light - once - and then replace the led module without having to replace the whole light.


----------



## Cnote (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

How does Dereelight compare to the Malkoff?


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

BugOut just announced Super Premium drop in (CREE X-KE Q5)
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170357

http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html

*Cree Q5 Drop-In Module
"Super Premium" 
Pre-Order
ETA Oct. 29*

SPECS:
Approx. 230 Lumen 
Cree Q5 LED
3+ Hours Total Runtime
Regulated
Input Voltage: 4.5V - 9V
Shock/Recoil Proof
10,000 Hour LED Life
Aluminum Reflector
Brass Heat Sink
Improved Beam Pattern
No Head Gap!(see picture above)


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

OKay, officially for the last 14 years, I have been a devotee of Surefire. When I heard of Gene's drop-ins, I was ecstatic. In my opinion, they are untouchable and a vast improvement over the P60. I also have a 6PL. The throw is incredibly greater witheGene's and the corona is a good bit brighter throughout the width.

Just wanted to make another comparison. I broke down and bought a Gladius Noght ops with a mod from Strategos and Atlantic. In a beam comparison tonight, the malkoff was brighter slightly in a beam throw, with a longer throw. The width and brightness is almost exactly the same. The whiteness with Malkoff is ever so better in comparison. So it looks like the lamp is similar between Gene's LED and Atlantic Gladius Night ops upgrade. Gene' upgrade and the 6P are a lot cheaper though (granted the Blackhawk light has multiple modes and features). Just my comparison and thought some may find it interesting.

I still think (especially after the test) that Gene's drop-in is the best improvement for the money available today to increase performance.


----------



## democopy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



FiftyCalAl said:


> I still think (especially after the test) that Gene's drop-in is the best improvement for the money available today to increase performance.


What kind of runtime do you get and what battery configuration are you using with Genes drop-in?


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I did not do a total drain test, but when the lamp became noticeably a little less bright, I changed the bulbs. Subject, I know; but that slight change was noticed after 1hour 45 minutes. At about 2hours 15min I changed the batts. Totally subjective, from my perspective. Oh yeah, using Sanyo CR!23s


----------



## Shagbd (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

got one of these preordered......we'll see............




StandardBattery said:


> BugOut just announced Super Premium drop in (CREE X-KE Q5)
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170357
> 
> http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html
> ...


----------



## brunt_sp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

So with drop-ins producing more than 200 lumens, I suggest heat is going to become more of an issue. This is especially of concern with the newer SF G2 with its plastic lens that cannot be changed to a UCL item.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/150288


----------



## legtu (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



brunt_sp said:


> So with drop-ins producing more than 200 lumens, I suggest heat is going to become more of an issue. This is especially of concern with the newer SF G2 with its plastic lens that cannot be changed to a UCL item.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/150288



heat is always an issue when it comes to LEDs and it becomes more apparent, the harder you drive it. i wouldn't recommend letting a p60 drop-in that's pushing more than 700ma to the LED running continously on a plastic-bodied host. same applies to metal hosts with minimal metal-to-metal contact with the drop-in.

the window or flaslight 'lens' is a different matter though. afaik, there's no LED that's capable of melting a lens, even a plastic one. there's no need to be concerned about melting a lens with a LED light.


----------



## brunt_sp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Thanks for the reassurance legtu. But what does afaik mean ?
Edit : Just realised "As far as I know"


----------



## phil000 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I'm not sure if you've looked at it yet (just to add to the database) but supertactical has some drop-ins (Q4) and lightreviews.info JUST reviewed one of them.

Good thread. 
Phil


----------



## phil000 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



brunt_sp said:


> Thanks for the reassurance legtu. But what does afaik mean ?



AFAIK=As far as I know


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Check out supertactical.com, I just ordered a P60 Q4 cree drop-in!
Ooops didn't see that already added by someone else!


----------



## Yitty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Has anyone tried a muti mode drop in using a G2 with 2xCR123A's? Seems like the multi modes need a 18650 and I have many CR123A's that need some use.
Thanks


----------



## lexina (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



Yitty said:


> Has anyone tried a muti mode drop in using a G2 with 2xCR123A's? Seems like the multi modes need a 18650 and I have many CR123A's that need some use.
> Thanks



I have already ordered one of this:-

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8807

You may be able to find others that have a max input of 6v (for 2 X CR123A) but this is the only multi-mode drop-in I have come across so far that can accept 2 LiIon rechargeables.


----------



## pbs357 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

How would this work in a G2 or 6p in regards to changing modes? Would each momentary press be a different light level? As in, you press for a level, and once you find it you hold in the button and twist the tailcap?


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

add a little more and you can get a free host :-
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5925


----------



## jbviau (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



pbs357 said:


> How would this work in a G2 or 6p in regards to changing modes? Would each momentary press be a different light level? As in, you press for a level, and once you find it you hold in the button and twist the tailcap?




That's exactly how it works with my WE 4-mode drop-in in a G2.


----------



## lexina (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



pbs357 said:


> How would this work in a G2 or 6p in regards to changing modes? Would each momentary press be a different light level? As in, you press for a level, and once you find it you hold in the button and twist the tailcap?



It's a little tricky holding the button and twisting at the same time so I prefer to just switch on the light and then quickly twist off and on again to move to the next mode. Having said that, these multi-mode drop-ins tend to be easier to use in a reverse clicky light.


----------



## Gerhard (Oct 26, 2007)

*CREE drop in modules*

Hi,

I am wondering if the runtime for the CREE drop-ins (from bugoutgearusa.com, Malkoff, ultrafire and others) is increased when they are put in a 3 cr123 cell light, instead of a 2 cell one.

Is the driver electronic smart enough to be able to change it's input current depending on the voltage?

Thanks


----------



## Yenster (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: CREE drop in modules*

Well that will depend on the design of the driver circuit. But in most all cases, you will likely burn out the circuit when increasing the Vin of the driver. You'll need to look at the specs of that driver.

However, if it can accept it, then you need to again look at the specs to determine the resulting Vout to the LED and see if it will be too much for the LED to handle. Also note that as the difference between Vin and Vout increases, the efficiency decreases, so the driver will get hotter, and the runtime benefit is less than desired.


----------



## Gene43 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: CREE drop in modules*

The Malkoff will run longer (on 3 cells) with the same output. Please note however that 9v is the max input. No rechargeables on 3 cells.

Thanks, Gene Malkoff


----------



## flash99dark (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I would love to see an extensive side-by-side group of beamshots from the P60 drop in's. Some of our members here have shown outstanding beamshots of various model torches in reviews etc., here on CPF. It would be a great thing to have a grouping of photos here in this thread.
What I find the best help for me are the shots of up/down stairways, down hallways, and most importantly having a door, lamp or chair in the photo next to or very near the end of the beam spot....William

I have been searching [when it works for me] off and on without many findings


----------



## Shagbd (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



FiftyCalAl said:


> OKay, officially for the last 14 years, I have been a devotee of Surefire. When I heard of Gene's drop-ins, I was ecstatic. In my opinion, they are untouchable and a vast improvement over the P60. I also have a 6PL. The throw is incredibly greater witheGene's and the corona is a good bit brighter throughout the width.
> 
> Just wanted to make another comparison. I broke down and bought a Gladius Noght ops with a mod from Strategos and Atlantic. In a beam comparison tonight, the malkoff was brighter slightly in a beam throw, with a longer throw. The width and brightness is almost exactly the same. The whiteness with Malkoff is ever so better in comparison. So it looks like the lamp is similar between Gene's LED and Atlantic Gladius Night ops upgrade. Gene' upgrade and the 6P are a lot cheaper though (granted the Blackhawk light has multiple modes and features). Just my comparison and thought some may find it interesting.
> 
> I still think (especially after the test) that Gene's drop-in is the best improvement for the money available today to increase performance.


 

ya know i was considering getting a Gladius but.......
I have a Z2 combatlte with a 6P Defender head and surefire clickie tailcap and i have the Malkoff dropin in it powered by two 3.6V rechargables..
Im telling ya, this is my best light! 
i love it! ........ ill let um keep the gladius..


----------



## TMedina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I just received my Wolf-Eyes "Defender" flashlight and I am impressed. The beam is, technically speaking, damn bright and the body itself has a good, solid construction and feel.

The reverse clicky seems a little subdued - I may swap that out for a forward clicky, but all in all a great light. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to get home and put in the Wolf-Eyes p60 drop-in for my SF C2 and check out the results.  

-Medina


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I found a site somewhere which has drop-in comparisons. I really hope I bookmarked it. If I can find it, I will post the link here.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

The Wolf Eyes Defender is a thing of beauty.

I'm having some issues with the p60 dropin - I fired off an email to PTS. It powers up just fine, blinks and then starts to power down in stages.

Break the circuit, turn back on - same process. Fires up, blinks, powers down in increments.

-Medina


----------



## acemelare (Oct 28, 2007)

*Cree dropin from ebay...any good*

Hi everybody!!

This is my first post here in CPF. I hope not it's my last..:kiss: now I don't feel so geeky about my flashlight addiction....

Can anybody tell me if this CREE dropin for my Surefire G2 is any good. I just bought it on ebay and it was kind of a chance buy. I allready have the "wolf-eyes: 80 lumens bulb, battery n' charger set "that I use with my G2. And I figured that it would be much more versatile and economical with the cree dropin as well
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280165016282

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Glad this is a sticky! It should help out lots of people.
Thank You


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



PPGMD said:


> I guess this goes here, but are there any high output 9V P60/P90 drop ins. Most of the P60 drop ins simply provide longer run time with a 9V, I am looking for something that has increased output.
> 
> I have the Gene Malkoff for my 6V P60 light, I am looking something for a C3.
> 
> I saw one on Ebay that claimed 225 lumens, running the Cree emitter at 1A, wondering if anyone has any experience with them?


 
Yes, I bought one 225 lumens from ebay for my Surefire 6P. Very bright and fit perfectly, because of so bright and give good throw, I bought another one to replace my other 6P. good upgrade and have better battery life with LED.:twothumbs

*Description*
*[FONT=????]

Solarforce® 225 Lumens Cree 7090 XR-E LED [FONT=????]P4 with excellect bulb reflector, maximum the CREE led output performance
**
The new version bulb output are more concentrate and focus, the light are bright & white
[FONT=????]Strict quality control by solarforce, quality is ensured.[/FONT]
Brightest Cree 7090 XR-E LED [FONT=????]P4 Best Grade[/FONT]
[FONT=????]Provide 225 Lumens output for your flashlight[/FONT]
[FONT=????]40% power saving when compare to same output level Xenon & Luxeon bulb[/FONT]
[FONT=????]6V provided 200 lumens output[/FONT]
[FONT=????]9V provide 225 lumens output[/FONT]
[FONT=????][FONT=????]12V provide 225 lumens output[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=????]Compatible for the flashlight below:[/FONT]
[FONT=????][FONT=????]Surefire® 6P,9P,G2,Z2,C2,M2,E2,C3,D3,Z3 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=????]G&P® T6, T9, T12, R12[/FONT]
[FONT=????]Solarforce® SF6, SF9, SF12[/FONT]
[FONT=????]superfire® 6P, 9P, 12P[/FONT]
[FONT=????]Ultrafire® 6P, 9P, 12P[/FONT]

[FONT=????]Bulb life hours: Over 50,000 hours[/FONT][FONT=????]4.5v to 9v Bulb[/FONT]
[FONT=????]Powered by: CR123A 3.0 x 2 or CR123A 3.0 x 3[/FONT] or CR123A 3.0 x 4
[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*



acemelare said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> This is my first post here in CPF. I hope not it's my last..:kiss: now I don't feel so geeky about my flashlight addiction....
> 
> ...


 
I bought the same led 225 lumens and it is a good buy and very very bright. So good I order another one to replace my other Surefire 6P.


----------



## acemelare (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*

Sounds great!!!I'll be looking forward to field testing the dropin when it arrives.

I was thinking about buying the new G2 LED. But decided to try this first. There is quite a big price/lumens difference.

Surefire G2 LED:80 lumens = somewhat expensive, even on Ebay
Ebay Cree Dropin 225 Lumens = very cheap

How come Surefire is so expensive in comparrison with allmost any other brand....


----------



## Scourie (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*

I'm impressed with this drop-in. So impressed that I've got another 4 on the way.

Rob


----------



## pbs357 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*

Scourie and Gladius01, have you been able to compare these drop-ins to any of the other modules out there? I'd love to hear how it stacks up against the others.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*



pbs357 said:


> Scourie and Gladius01, have you been able to compare these drop-ins to any of the other modules out there? I'd love to hear how it stacks up against the others.


 
Yes, I compare it with Gladius with upgrade to 170 lumens, original Gladius 90 lumens. Yes the Cree 225 lumens dropin give out brighter white lights compare with both of the Gladius, defenately out shine both of them.


----------



## democopy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*

Any comparisons to Malkoff?


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Cree dropin from ebay...any good*

First of all, the same drop-in is available here for a lower price($10.43 USD shipped)

It's pretty good but probably not as bright as the Malkoffdevices drop-in.

:welcome:

Next time you see a Ebay Cree light/drop-in under $50USD, check Dealextreme and see if you can find it for a cheaper price.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Here are some possibly pertinent Links:

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/803163/

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/805009/


----------



## mr.squatch (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2844

Best one I've found to date. Haven't seen it on the list, surprisingly 

g


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Hey Gunner how many lumens is the DX drop in for $10.43 that you mentioned?


----------



## Shagbd (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



mr.squatch said:


> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2844
> 
> Best one I've found to date. Haven't seen it on the list, surprisingly
> 
> g


 

prolly cause its an Incan and not a LED.... i think all the drop ins on this list are LED


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

"prolly cause its an Incan and not a LED.... i think all the drop ins on this list are LED"

I believe that to be the case as well.

Doesn't mean it isn't a good drop-in, though!


----------



## jbviau (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Ha, well this *IS* stickied in the LED forum!


----------



## Fizz753 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



Shagbd said:


> prolly cause its an Incan and not a LED.... i think all the drop ins on this list are LED



Yep this list is for led drop ins. I'll edit the title. Although now that you mention it it might not be a bad idea to start a list of Incan drop ins. I am not going to do it though. :laughing: This list is enough for me. 

And speaking of this list. It has been updated, and prices checked to insure they are still accurate and such. Enjoy. 

--

On a side note: Reloading the Fedex tracking page alot makes the package go faster right?


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



lightinsky said:


> Hey Gunner how many lumens is the DX drop in for $10.43 that you mentioned?


No idea, out the front is probably around 100 lumens.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks Gunner for the info. Not sure which drop in to get but want a good fit for my G2 with no gap and at least 120 lumens for under 13 bucks.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if this drop in works in a G2 with no gap and if it is bright as DX's 6090 drop in?





http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2844


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 29, 2007)

Look at this thread. The beamshots show that this drop-in(Sku:1447) is brighter then the approximately 100 lumen Brinkmann Maxfire LX.

Most of the gap problems seem to have been fixed. Do not run this module for extended periods of time, this is to prevent the LED from burning out in a polymer body.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 30, 2007)

Confused because I don't know which one of these two will work and fit the best with my G2. Any input would help as there are so many drop ins but I can't get any assurity that they will fit properly in my G2. These are the two that I narrowed it down to based on price and review. I know the lumens on both are definitely over 100 and that is plenty bright but at this point I want to get some opinions as to which one might be best.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7162


http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2844


----------



## democopy (Oct 30, 2007)

lightinsky said:


> Confused because I don't know which one of these two will work and fit the best with my G2. Any input would help as there are so many drop ins but I can't get any assurity that they will fit properly in my G2. These are the two that I narrowed it down to based on price and review. I know the lumens on both are definitely over 100 and that is plenty bright but at this point I want to get some opinions as to which one might be best.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7162
> 
> ...


I would go with this one drop-in(Sku:1447) 

Reviewed here


----------



## 2dino (Nov 1, 2007)

Recently got DX#4686 which is is very pleasant in the G2. Comparing to UltraFire Alpha-C1 the light is much more evenly dispersed.


----------



## DanielG (Nov 1, 2007)

Have y'all seen the thread in the marketplace from Dereelight? Mix and match OP or SMO reflectors with any of the light pills with a Cree Q5

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170818

Dereelight-->CL1H V3.0 CREE XR-E Q5, all shipping info here
Cree drop in three-stage output or five-modes module, It's a industry standard P60 module, also can fit for G&P, 6P/9P/G2/C2/WF-502B/Alpha C1/ FT01PJ, etc, to upgrade your light just like change the battery.

spare 3-stage XR-E Q5 module with SMO or OP: USD35, free shipping by HK Post.

1-stage CREE XR-E Q5 pill(1x18650,2xCR123A,2xRCR123, constant output 3.8~8.4V), US$21.5 free shipping by HK Post

1-stage CREE XR-E Q5 pill(1x18650, constant output 2.8~4.2V), US$28 free shipping by HK Post

2-stage CREE XR-E Q5 pill(CL1H only), US$27 free shipping by HK Post

3-Stage CREE XR-E Q5 pill, US$32 free shipping by HK Post

Optional Smooth reflector USD3.5.
Spare OP reflector USD5.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 2, 2007)

should we be adding info on module compatibility with the Surefire G2 and Brinkman Maxfire?


----------



## txgp17 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



PPGMD said:


> I saw one on Ebay that claimed 225 lumens, running the Cree emitter at 1A, wondering if anyone has any experience with them?


I bought this one, it's at least as bright as my Fenix P3D P100, but with a much hotter center for better throw. Worth the money if it lasts.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 4, 2007)

lightinsky said:


> Does anyone know if this drop in works in a G2 with no gap and if it is bright as DX's 6090 drop in?
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2844


 
hmm... forget about it. I had ordered 2 of these more than a month ago, but finally KD refunded me the money for not being able to get them

Now it is awfully quiet regarding Q-bin modules in KD & DX, so something maybe cooking....

Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sigh. All I want is a Q5 based single stage drop in that will run in a G2. Any such animal?

I may try this one since it runs at 700mah, kinda on the edge of survivability in a G2. I'll have to get a hold of a Q5 to put in there though.

Argh. not in stock. Of course...

I'll try the lighthound 750mah version. I'll also see if I can't throw a Q5 in there later...

UPDATE: Just ordered a Q5 WC tint emitter to go in there. Hopefully it all works out. Any suggestions for improving heatsinking? Should I squirt Arctic Alumina all over the driver board (pot it)?


----------



## rorn1234 (Nov 6, 2007)

y


----------



## cjlandry (Nov 6, 2007)

I just received the DX 6090 yesterday, and installed it in a 6P with two freshly charged RCR123's.

It's very nice. Tight, circular hot-spot, with nice spill. I went ahead and ordered three more.

To get it to work properly in my 6P, I had to cut the outer spring to a single ring. With the spring removed, contact wasn't consistent. With one ring, it works fine. With the whole spring, it works great, but leaves a gap of about 4mm. With one ring of the outer spring around it, it only has about a 1/2-mm gap, barely noticeable. I think a little grinding around the circumference would make it perfect.

Too much work for a $10 drop-in. It works fine as is, and I'm really impressed with the output and the clean beam.


----------



## lexina (Nov 6, 2007)

cjlandry said:


> I just received the DX 6090 yesterday, and installed it in a 6P with two freshly charged RCR123's.
> 
> It's very nice. Tight, circular hot-spot, with nice spill. I went ahead and ordered three more.
> 
> ...



I have one and I like it too - I use it in my 6P+extender with 3 R123s. I removed the outer spring completely and didn't have any contact prob.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 8, 2007)

Do the new G2L heads take all these same drop ins?


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Nov 9, 2007)

anything that will fit in a Brinkmann 3watt? (nylon version)


----------



## richdsu (Nov 9, 2007)

cjlandry said:


> I just received the DX 6090 yesterday, and installed it in a 6P with two freshly charged RCR123's.
> 
> It's very nice. Tight, circular hot-spot, with nice spill. I went ahead and ordered three more.
> 
> ...




Regarding the DX 6090 Drop-in for Surefire 6P :

Try this : 

The Brass Module that holds the cree emitter, try to unscrew it 1-2 turns from the Aluminium Reflector body. In this way you will have full consistent contact to the battery as well as no gap.:twothumbs


----------



## TMedina (Nov 10, 2007)

Any thoughts on a Wolf-Eyes HO 3.7 - 13v dropin for a C2?

Mine keeps staging down automatically and I didn't have any luck with PTS.

-Medina


----------



## crocodilo (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a set-up consisting of a SF C2, a Lighthound Cree drop-in (750ma) and a couple of AW protected 123s, listed 750mah. Yesterday I did a full run with the batteries fresh charged, and got 1:10 of perfectly regulated light, then zero, protection kicked in and light was out.

The beam is perfect white, lots of throw with a very nice and even sidespill, and this is easily my most powerfull flashlight. Runtime with primaries would be longer. Flashlight temperature was hot, but manageable.


----------



## cjlandry (Nov 12, 2007)

I just got an email notice, the Malkoff M60's are back in stock. Of course, I ordered my own before posting this.


----------



## DanielG (Nov 12, 2007)

cjlandry said:


> I just got an email notice, the Malkoff M60's are back in stock. Of course, I ordered my own before posting this.



 I got tired of waiting for Malkoff and got in on the bugoutgear pre-order #2 so I'll see how this goes before I look for another.


----------



## DanielG (Nov 12, 2007)

cjlandry said:


> I just got an email notice, the Malkoff M60's are back in stock. Of course, I ordered my own before posting this.



They're gone


----------



## cjlandry (Nov 12, 2007)

DanielG said:


> They're gone



When I said they'd go fast, I wasn't just whistlin' Dixie!


----------



## DanielG (Nov 12, 2007)

cjlandry said:


> When I said they'd go fast, I wasn't just whistlin' Dixie!



I actually had a shot at this batch, but as I said, I've got a bugoutgear one coming that I have to mess around with before I try another.


----------



## frisco (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow...... The drop in module scene has blown up! I have one of the first LED drop ins from LightMania (Korea) in my M2. Now I see Cree versions Multi output versions.... My head kinda hurts from trying to research these things.

Help me narrow this down a little with some suggestions. I'd like to have a drop in that has a broader beam.... Kinda like a Surefire L4 beam. Seems like most these drop ins are very narrow and pointy. Multi level would be nice also. Sugestions please!

- Broad Smooth L4 type Beam
- Multi level ... don't really need SOS
- Bright
- Runs on single LiIon battery 17670
- Stippled reflector
- less than $5.00 delivered. (yah right!)

TIA, frisco


----------



## lightinsky (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got my DX 1447 cree p4 drop in. I put it in my G2 and it is definitely brighter than my G2L with a ssc. I wonder if the 1447 is putting out about 120+ lumens. It also has better throw than the G2L but not as good runtime. I am happy with the 11 bucks I spent on it. I didn't need to use the outer spring and it works flawlessly. Thought you guys would want to know if you are considering a drop in the 1447 is darn good for the money and has no gap in the G2.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 15, 2007)

well I made some measurements yesterday & today on all my modules. 

Funny thing is that measurements changed when I use 2 flashlights. Blue numbers are with a Huntlight FT-01, black are with a C2+Extender. Lightmeter is the venerable DX one.Spill Lux was measured at half the distcance to the rim, about 1ft from hotspot.

Vf _- _A Draw _- _LuxBox - LuxHotspot _- _LuxSpill
Ultrafire 4-Mode 
_3.18 - 0.68 - 336 - 2140 _
_0.26 - 154 - 990 _
_0.08 - 57 - 350_ 
3.18 _- _0.75 _- _316 _- _2220 _- _102 
0.24 _- _139 _- _1108 _- _72 
0.08 _- _50 _- _418 _- _55 
X-Alpha P4 (red tape)
_3.13 - 0.25 - 223 - 1720_ 
3.13 _- _0.25 _- _216 _- _1875 _- _43 
X-Alpha Q2 (black tape)
_3.46 - 0.60 - 315 - 2193_ 
3.46 _- _0.55 _- _274 _- _2330 _- _62 
X-Alpha Q4 (blue tape)
_3.68 - 0.45 - 405 - 3330_ 
3.68 _- _0.45 - 373 _- _3460 _- _75 

_alll measurements are with the DX meter which reads about 35-37% lower than other meters like the Meterman...adjust them accordingly_

-------- Update 1 -------
DX sku.1447
Vf _- _A Draw _- _LuxBox - LuxHotspot _- _LuxSpill 
N/A - 0.77 - 347 - 3490 - 71 
N/A - 0.77 - --- - 4130 - -- (Smooth Reflector from DX sku.5937)

funny thing is that it will not fit my Surefire C2 without a gap!!!

_alll measurements are with the DX meter which reads about 35-37% lower than other meters like the Meterman...adjust them accordingly_

-------- Update 2 -------
DX sku.14313 (also found in WF-501B?)
Vf _- _A Draw _- _LuxBox - LuxHotspot _- _LuxSpill 
N/A - 0.40 - 298 - 2480 - N/A

_alll measurements are with the DX meter which reads about 35-37% lower than other meters like the Meterman...adjust them accordingly_

-------- Update 3 -------
Vf _- _A Draw _- _LuxBox - LuxHotspot _- _LuxSpill 
X-Alpha Q4 (green tape - smooth reflector)

N/A - 0.33 - 248 - 2330 - 55
X-Alpha Q5WC (golden tape - smooth reflector)
Vf _- _A Draw _- _LuxBox - LuxHotspot _- _LuxSpill 
N/A - 0.16- 188 - 1949 - 58 
roughly on par with Lux III T-bin performance!!!:shakehead:thumbsdow
*​​*​

_alll measurements are with the DX meter which reads about 35-37% lower than other meters like the Meterman...adjust them accordingly_
for comparison

A Draw _- _LuxBox - LuxHotspot _- _LuxSpill _- _Lumens
P60 - 1.12 _- _269 _- _2840 _- _65 _- _65
HO-6 - 1.36 _- _318 _- _4750 _- _65 _- _100
HO-9 - ? - 554 _- _6330 _- _76 _- _200

Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## lightinsky (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting numbers you came up with there. Do you know how many lumens the DX 1447 cree p4 drop in is that I just received for my G2. I'm guessing about 120 from eyeing it but not totally sure. I don't have anything to accurately measure lumens.


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone received the latest version of the Malkoff P60 drop-in yet? This would be the one with the brass heatsink and 8 degree Cree columator. I'm just wondering how it compares to the previous version.


----------



## cjlandry (Nov 15, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> Has anyone received the latest version of the Malkoff P60 drop-in yet? This would be the one with the brass heatsink and 8 degree Cree columator. I'm just wondering how it compares to the previous version.



I received mine today. I have no basis for comparison with the previous Malkoff drop-in, but I can say that it "outshines" every other lamp I've tried so far, incandescent or LED.

It's very nice!


----------



## hanzo (Nov 16, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> Sigh. All I want is a Q5 based single stage drop in that will run in a G2. Any such animal?
> 
> I may try this one since it runs at 700mah, kinda on the edge of survivability in a G2. I'll have to get a hold of a Q5 to put in there though.
> 
> ...




bugoutgear has a super premium Cree Q5 drop-in for the G2. 230 lumens for 3+ hours. I can't wait for mine to get to me.


----------



## ttran97 (Nov 17, 2007)

hanzo said:


> bugoutgear has a super premium Cree Q5 drop-in for the G2. 230 lumens for 3+ hours. I can't wait for mine to get to me.



I got mine today and it's great! Very white and bright! Throws well too.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm wondering what's the best one in the $10-$15 range for a Brinkmann Maxfire with two 3.7V RCR's that I use as a worklight. I'm hoping there is better than P4's at that price range now since they have been out for so long. Like maybe a Q2.

I prefer the output of the P90 I use to LED's, but I'm thinking this might make a nice backup drop-in with a little better runtime. And that it could run on primaries also in a pinch.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Nov 19, 2007)

You simply cannot beat the quality or beam of the Malkoff drop-in. I can't wait to get one of the new lamps with solid brass heat-sink and Q4 emitter. In the meantime, I just got the BOG Q5. I'll be trying it out later this evening.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Nov 20, 2007)

Gene has (or had) some drop-ins on his site this morning. I got one of the new ones. Feels like I won the lottery.


ETA: He still has some left!!!


----------



## Minjin (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anyone had success putting one of these in a Brinkman Legend LX? P61s work perfectly.


----------



## Lightdude (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I just checked Malkoff's site SOLD OUT! That is so frustrating!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 22, 2007)

Lightdude, go to Gene's website and sign up for his mailing list. I get emails from him all of the time. Lots of people on his mailing list.

Bill


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 22, 2007)

Are there any P60 drop-ins that have an emitter module that unscrews from the reflector portion? I could swear I saw a picture of one here but now I cannot find it.


----------



## Spence (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried the DX 6090 LED drop-in ($10+) with my SureFire 6P and 9P using RCR123A's, 3.7 volts, and they work surprisingly well and plenty bright. There is a noticeable donut around the spot but you tend to forget about it when in actual use. With initial drop-in there was a gap between the head and body but that was easily resolved by sliding off the outside, larger spring from the module. All in all, a cheap and satisfactory LED conversion for my SF 6P and 9P with a huge voltage range to allow use of virtually any combo of rechargeables.
Happy hunting.


----------



## jbviau (Nov 22, 2007)

Kromatics, I think the Dereelight drop-in modules are the way you describe. Check the Dealer's Corner in the Marketplace.


----------



## Dougie Dukakis (Nov 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Q5-CREE-LED-Ligh...yZ106987QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

Are these the first ones already offering 250 lm?


----------



## DanielG (Nov 22, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> Are there any P60 drop-ins that have an emitter module that unscrews from the reflector portion? I could swear I saw a picture of one here but now I cannot find it.



As above, Dereelight has one with a "pill" and a reflector:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170818


----------



## Illumination (Nov 22, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> Are there any P60 drop-ins that have an emitter module that unscrews from the reflector portion? I could swear I saw a picture of one here but now I cannot find it.



Yes, Dereelight.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170818

They sell lights, completed modules and/or pill/reflectors alone. The modules consist of a pill and reflector component that screw together.

Looks like a great design.

oops...didnt see this was already answered


----------



## IcantC (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone know the lumen output of Deree dropin? Any runtime specs or anyone used it?


----------



## Illumination (Nov 24, 2007)

IcantC said:


> Anyone know the lumen output of Deree dropin? Any runtime specs or anyone used it?



Yes, would love to see comparison between Dereelight Q5, BOG Q5 and Malkoff Q5, particularly given the premium of the later 2.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone used any of the new Q5 CREE's from ebay?

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&catref=C6&from=R10&_trksid=m37&satitle=cree+Q5&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=&sabfmts=1&saobfmts=insif&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=34%26fsoo%3D1

Also I am sure the figures are inflated, but it looks just like the BOG Q5 dropin.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 26, 2007)

Dereelight's new modules will be driving Q5 WC's at 1.2A. Unless someone else is delivering 1.2A to the emitter, they will be putting out the most lumens. You can switch between OP or SMO reflector. Note that these are designed to work with 18650's, and using 2xCR123's would be too much voltage and damage these modules. So you would need a host that can take 18650's, such as the Dereelight CL1H V3.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 26, 2007)

Illumination said:


> Yes, would love to see comparison between Dereelight Q5, BOG Q5 and Malkoff Q5, particularly given the premium of the later 2.



Malkoff doesn't have a Q5 out yet. His latest is a Q4, augmented by a Cree optic.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 26, 2007)

donn_ said:


> Malkoff doesn't have a Q5 out yet. His latest is a Q4, augmented by a Cree optic.



Thanks...saw the Q4 reference but it never registered in my head. In any case, has anyone seen good comparisons?


----------



## IcantC (Nov 27, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Dereelight's new modules will be driving Q5 WC's at 1.2A. Unless someone else is delivering 1.2A to the emitter, they will be putting out the most lumens. You can switch between OP or SMO reflector. Note that these are designed to work with 18650's, and using 2xCR123's would be too much voltage and damage these modules. So you would need a host that can take 18650's, such as the Dereelight CL1H V3.


 

Deree light has 2 modules, 1 that can run different battery configs and one to run 18650 only . 

From my reading research, best bang for the money seems to be the Deree dropin.


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 28, 2007)

I have an earlier Malkoff and the BOG Q5

The BOG is brighter by a fair margin. The Malkoff has a warmer tint if that is your preference.

The BOG has a deeper reflector then any of my other drop ins

Both are amazing


----------



## frisco (Nov 29, 2007)

Which of these drop-ins has the broadest (Surefire L4 Beam)?????

Thanks, frisco


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 29, 2007)

You are going to need a smaller shallower reflector, such as a Surefire E series reflector to approach the beam width of a KL4. The KL4 beam is huge compared to any of my drop ins, compared to KL5, KL6, Chameleons, Arcs, VIP's, Fenex's, even CR2 Ion which has a nice wide beam. That Lux V helps too.

Bill


----------



## whippoorwill (Nov 29, 2007)

Just received the BOG Q5 and compared it to the Malkoff Q4 and the Bog is brighter, noticeably so. Throw seems to reach about 10-15 yards further and the light is brighter. However, the build quality seems better on the Malkoff. Both a flawless white tint. These are two bright lights. Can't go wrong with either one it appears.


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my BOG drop in. HOLY MOLEY! It's bright as all get out.

It is almost exactly the same beam as my Dereelight CL1H V3.0 now. I like the Dereelight because it's a 1X18650 light but I like the Surefire light too and now it's been running for about 1-1/2 hours without dimming that I can tell. I keep flashing the Dereelight into the 6P's beam to see if there is any difference.

I know, get 'em both. Well I did :thumbsup:

There's a 1/8-1/16" gap after the head's screwed back on, but I believe an O ring will fix that right up.


----------



## Michael FM (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello,

@DanielG: Is there more Flood or more Beam?

Maybe in comparison to this dropin? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1922480&postcount=26


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

Michael FM said:


> Hello,
> 
> @DanielG: Is there more Flood or more Beam?
> 
> Maybe in comparison to this dropin? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1922480&postcount=26



It looks a lot like the bottom pic in that pair.

It's more a beam with good spill. As I said, it looks a whole like like that Dereelight I've got.


----------



## Michael FM (Nov 30, 2007)

Thx a lot DanielG


----------



## IcantC (Nov 30, 2007)

DanielG said:


> Got my BOG drop in. HOLY MOLEY! It's bright as all get out.
> 
> It is almost exactly the same beam as my Dereelight CL1H V3.0 now. I like the Dereelight because it's a 1X18650 light but I like the Surefire light too and now it's been running for about 1-1/2 hours without dimming that I can tell. I keep flashing the Dereelight into the 6P's beam to see if there is any difference.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks I just purchased the Deree light P60 Q5 dropin for $33(includes both SMO and OP relfectors). Will use it in my Z2:devil:


----------



## democopy (Dec 5, 2007)

Any comparisons/runtimes to the:

BOG Q5
Dereelight Q5
Malkoff


----------



## TMedina (Dec 5, 2007)

And, of course, the:

Surefire P60L reflector assembly.

-Medina


----------



## Mercaptan (Dec 6, 2007)

IcantC said:


> Thanks I just purchased the Deree light P60 Q5 dropin for $33(includes both SMO and OP relfectors). Will use it in my Z2:devil:



I take it you got the 1-SM2 model, yes?

I'm certainly thinking of going this route with a Z2... tell me how it works out


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Dec 6, 2007)

sgtgeo said:


> I have an earlier Malkoff and the BOG Q5
> 
> The BOG is brighter by a fair margin. The Malkoff has a warmer tint if that is your preference.
> 
> ...


Newbie question....What does a deeper reflector mean to the user? I'll go out on a limb and guess it either means more spot and less spill or guessing again the other way around?


----------



## IcantC (Dec 6, 2007)

Mercaptan said:


> I take it you got the 1-SM2 model, yes?
> 
> I'm certainly thinking of going this route with a Z2... tell me how it works out


 
Yes sir got the 1SM-2 model with both reflectors. Will post back how it is! I actually like the stock P60 and think it is more than enough for what it intended. I figure I could use the runtime and the brightness.



SAVAGESAM said:


> Newbie question....What does a deeper reflector mean to the user? I'll go out on a limb and guess it either means more spot and less spill or guessing again the other way around?


 
Deeper reflector = farther throw.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Ican'tC


----------



## Fizz753 (Dec 8, 2007)

First post edited and updated for dead links and prices. Let me know if I missed something.

On a side note - WOW. A sticky, 150+ replies and close to 14,000 views. All from a little list I thought one or two people might find useful and that would be it. Never would of thought that this would happen.  

Fizz


----------



## qadsan (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Fizz!

Your work on this is really appreciated :bow:


----------



## rigormootis (Dec 9, 2007)

OK... SO I have a few questions for you experts. 

I have a stock Surefire G2Z I'd like to convert to LED. I was planning to pre-order a BOG "super-premium" Q5 drop-in (and maybe a UCL lens for it...though, then again, perhaps the SF pyrex (remember, this is a G2Z, not G2) is probably best left alone)...then, I got to thinking the the plastic body might not dissipate the heat from this module well enough. Would the SF P60L likely generate less heat? If so, would it be more preferable for this particular light?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mercaptan (Dec 9, 2007)

rigormootis said:


> OK... SO I have a few questions for you experts.
> 
> I have a stock Surefire G2Z I'd like to convert to LED. I was planning to pre-order a BOG "super-premium" Q5 drop-in and a Borofloat or UCL lens for it...then, I got to thinking the the plastic body might not dissipate the heat from this module well enough. Would the P60L likely generate less heat? If so, would it be more preferable for this particular light?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
P60L by Surefire has a temperature regulated circuit - temp goes up, light output diminishes to avoid injuring the electronics. Not quite sure if this is featured in the BOG Q5, but the BOG Q5 is certainly being driven harder than the P60L.


----------



## BargainMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

Gene Malkoff is coming out with a new lower power drop-in that should be great for a plastic bodies light. Not as bright as his normal ones, but really long run time.


----------



## 276 (Dec 12, 2007)

On pts-flashlights they have a new Q5 module that puts out 260 lumens http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-99-114-125


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Dec 12, 2007)

276 said:


> On pts-flashlights they have a new Q5 module that puts out 260 lumens http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-99-114-125


 I'm still new around here so bear with me. Can I expect to be seeing a 300 lumen LED that will fit into a G2/G3/6P/9P some time next year?


----------



## rigormootis (Dec 12, 2007)

BargainMonkey said:


> Gene Malkoff is coming out with a new lower power drop-in that should be great for a plastic bodies light. Not as bright as his normal ones, but really long run time.




Do you have a link to info on that?
Thanks!


----------



## jbviau (Dec 12, 2007)

There actually *is* a link now. Just checked. Cool!

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/..._id=20&zenid=eq2mtd1bm6qgvc6rj0gqg7palv4j6m03

Previously this had just been mentioned in Gene's newsletter.


----------



## rigormootis (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link (too bad they're sold out).


----------



## jbviau (Dec 12, 2007)

Well actually they haven't even been offered for sale yet. Shouldn't be too long...


----------



## Gene43 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hopefully they will be ready before the weekend. I have the parts. My wife is sick and I have been tending to her for the last 2 days and will continue until she's better.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Brizzler (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm debating getting a drop-in, having held off because I still like an incan once in a while...

Could someone please compare the beam (throw, spill, shape) from a BOG/WE drop-in -please specify model- with the high output on a McGizmo 27LT-S (my top LED light at the moment)? A beamshot would be ideal...

Thanks!

(Should this question have its own thread??:thinking


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 12, 2007)

Too bad Surefire couldn't come up with a 130+ lumen cree with a 6 hour runtime like Gene Malkoff did. I'd rather have Genes than a 80 lumen ssc with 12 hours runtime from Surefire. What are they waiting for?


----------



## 276 (Dec 13, 2007)

agreed!!!


----------



## BargainMonkey (Dec 13, 2007)

lightinsky said:


> Too bad Surefire couldn't come up with a 130+ lumen cree with a 6 hour runtime like Gene Malkoff did. I'd rather have Genes than a 80 lumen ssc with 12 hours runtime from Surefire. What are they waiting for?



To be fair, I'm guessing that Gene is giving emitter lumens instead of out the front lumens like Surefire. It's probably safe to assume that Gene doesn't have easy access to an expensive integrating sphere. I'd guess that the actual output should be pretty similar to the P60L, maybe a little higher. It'll just have twice the run time and less heat since Gene is able to run a premium emitter at a lower drive level than Surefire is using.


----------



## IcantC (Dec 13, 2007)

Gene rates his lights at what the LED manufacturer does.


----------



## qadsan (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone here had any experience with the following module listed on the first page of this thread?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.supertactical.com/unlimit...products_id=68
$15 - Q4-WC 5 MODE CREE MODULE
Cree 7090 XR-E Q4-QC BIN LED - Input power:3.0V-4.2V
1)100 lumens (2hrs) 2)40 lumens (20hrs) 3)200 lumens (1hrs) 4)STROBE 5)SOS
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did it have mode memory?

And did the memory work correctly (power off and on in same mode) or was it a case where it powered on in the next consecutive mode like some of the P60's do from DX?

Was the output constant or did it dim a bit as the voltage dropped?

Was the beam smooth with good spill or was it ringy, etc?

Did the listed runtimes match your experience?

How was the build quality and was the heat sinking good?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the single mode one of that. Better runtimes than posted by 15 min, I couldn't find a single ring in my beam, and great build quality. Heat is very low, this really suprised me too. Best thing is that the way these are made you can put in an R bin on a round board when it's time to upgrade with no trouble. YRMV as I wrote a bit about CPF in the order comments section and they gave me a hand picked emitter!


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 16, 2007)

Gene Malkoff's website is updated an he has in stock (as of SUnday afternoon), both the high output drop-ins and the new P60L , high run time, version. I ordered 5 P60s and 2 P60ls; he only had 60 and less than 20 of them offered - so ......*HURRY!*
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/


Hope your wife is doing better, Gene! Give her our best.


----------



## Gene43 (Dec 17, 2007)

She is much better. Thanks for the kind words.

Gene


----------



## KROMATICS (Dec 17, 2007)

BargainMonkey said:


> To be fair, I'm guessing that Gene is giving emitter lumens instead of out the front lumens like Surefire. It's probably safe to assume that Gene doesn't have easy access to an expensive integrating sphere. I'd guess that the actual output should be pretty similar to the P60L, maybe a little higher. It'll just have twice the run time and less heat since Gene is able to run a premium emitter at a lower drive level than Surefire is using.



True but keep in mind the Surefire P60L is only 80 lumens for the first few minutes before dropping down to 70 lumens. It also has a nasty blue tint.


----------



## garence (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*



nanotech17 said:


> add a little more and you can get a free host :-
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5925


I like that idea -- this way you can dynamically swap bodies depending on your needs. But if you inch up one more $1, you can get a Romisen RC-G4; a well proven popular light. I wonder if the LED module from it will fit in a Brinkman Maxfire LX?

Btw, what's the deal with the latest scourge of Q5 Cree's on eBay with claims of 270 lumens? Even if you take into account a 25% exaggeration, it seems like a very good deal ($22 shipped). The eBay history of these shows every one of them bought, so they're moving. Anyone try one of these out yet?


----------



## Wrace (Dec 18, 2007)

FiftyCalAl said:


> Gene Malkoff's website is updated an he has in stock (as of SUnday afternoon), both the high output drop-ins and the new P60L , high run time, version. I ordered 5 P60s and 2 P60ls; he only had 60 and less than 20 of them offered - so ......*HURRY!*
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/
> 
> Hope your wife is doing better, Gene! Give her our best.


 
So, these will drop in my G2 with no futzing around with dremels, removing springs, installing o-rings etc? The bezel will tighten down properly? And, you can use rechargeable CR's?


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 18, 2007)

Wrace said:


> So, these will drop in my G2 with no futzing around with dremels, removing springs, installing o-rings etc? *CORRECT*The bezel will tighten down properly? *YES *And, you can use rechargeable CR's_*?NOT SURE, NEVER TRIED MYSELF[/*_quote]


----------



## Gene43 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes and Yes

Gene


----------



## Alan B (Dec 18, 2007)

Will the Malkoff drop-in fit in a (very) old round-body 6P with no head gap?

Will the tailswitch operate normally? (My present drop-in leaves a gap and turns the switch into a twisty-only, basically)...

UPDATE - Got the M60L and it fits well in the old 6P. It does leave a small gap. The switch works well, the drop-in has a spring on the center pin so the batteries are far enough back to make the tailswitch work normally in both momentary and twisty modes. The light output is a very nice ring free gradient with good throw and bright corona and spill that trails off, lighting up a wide swath. 20 minute heat test had essentially no temperature rise in the light, and the drop-in was just barely detectably warm. Excellent! This drop-in is rated for long term runtime in a Nitrolon body light. I will test that when I get back to work where I have one. 

Thanks,

-- Alan


----------



## Wrace (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you. I ordered one up.

Wayne


----------



## hanzo (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought a BugOutGear premium Q5 drop-in for my G2. It is listed at 230 lumens and is extremely bright. I also have a Fenix P3D Q5 listed at 215 lumens on turbo mode.

By my eyeball, the BOG Q5 is way brighter than the P3D Q5. But I am still happy to throw the P3D in my pack along with the G2 with BOG Q5. I figure to use the Fenix for runtime and the G2 for throw.

On my next camping trip, I will compare the G2 with BOG Q5, the incandescent G2, and the Fenix P3D. Hopefully, I will be able to take some beam shots.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 19, 2007)

I think it would be safe to say that what Bargain monkey is saying here is pure conjecture.
Here is my version.
The surefire P60L is a nice bright drop in for 6 series flashlights.
The Malkoff version is very much brighter (and warmer tint) than the Surefire part.
They both have their place. I could back this up with actual numbers but this has been done elsewhere. There is NO Doubt that the Malkoff unit is extreemely bright.
Yaesumofo




BargainMonkey said:


> To be fair, I'm guessing that Gene is giving emitter lumens instead of out the front lumens like Surefire. It's probably safe to assume that Gene doesn't have easy access to an expensive integrating sphere. I'd guess that the actual output should be pretty similar to the P60L, maybe a little higher. It'll just have twice the run time and less heat since Gene is able to run a premium emitter at a lower drive level than Surefire is using.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

I think it would be safe to say that what Bargain monkey is saying here is pure conjecture.
Here is my version.
The surefire P60L is a nice bright drop in for 6 series flashlights.
The Malkoff version is very much brighter (and warmer tint) than the Surefire part.
They both have their place. I could back this up with actual numbers but this has been done elsewhere. There is NO Doubt that the Malkoff unit is extremely bright.
Yaesumofo




BargainMonkey said:


> To be fair, I'm guessing that Gene is giving emitter lumens instead of out the front lumens like Surefire. It's probably safe to assume that Gene doesn't have easy access to an expensive integrating sphere. I'd guess that the actual output should be pretty similar to the P60L, maybe a little higher. It'll just have twice the run time and less heat since Gene is able to run a premium emitter at a lower drive level than Surefire is using.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

Dupe sorry


----------



## BargainMonkey (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*



yaesumofo said:


> I think it would be safe to say that what Bargain monkey is saying here is pure conjecture.
> Here is my version.
> The surefire P60L is a nice bright drop in for 6 series flashlights.
> The Malkoff version is very much brighter (and warmer tint) than the Surefire part.
> ...



Yaesumofo, is that the original 200+ lumen M60 or the new 130 lumen M60L? As far as I know no one has a M60L yet, which is why it's still conjecture. 130 emitter lumens times 65% efficiency (is that just for incandescents or does it work for LED's too?) would get you pretty close to the 80 lumens SF claims. Obviously the standard M60 will be significantly brighter.

(just checked the web site and it looks like Gene has revised it to 140 lumens now)


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Dec 20, 2007)

Question....I have a SF G3 with a BOG Q5 LED, was wondering what would the changes (if any) be by going to two AW17500's? TIA


----------



## kavvika (Dec 20, 2007)

^ None really, just guilt-free lumens. But, run time might be slightly shorter, and the light would shut off instead of going into moon mode towards the end.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Dec 21, 2007)

kavvika said:


> ^ None really, just guilt-free lumens. But, run time might be slightly shorter, and the light would shut off instead of going into moon mode towards the end.


 Thanks for the reply. What's "moon" mode?


----------



## oren1s (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone tried Wolf Eyes Led module Q5 ?

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-99-114-125-6437

Can you compare it with BOG Q5?

Thanks


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 22, 2007)

Since this pertains to p60 LED drop-ins, I thought that I would post my question here. Is it safe, or recommended, to use a D26 Digital Q2 Cree LED in a Surefire G2 (with a nitrolon head)? Would I have thermal issues? If I would have thermal issues, would an aluminum head like THIS solve the problem?


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

To be honest I don't understand the question.
The only two units I am talking about are the P60L which comes with the G2L and the Malkoff M60 with the Q5 emitter.
My impressions in a nut shell are these.
The "65" Lumen which the P60L emits are not as bright as a stock P60 (incan) globe (60 lumen). IMHO the P60L disappointed in the brightness department. When compared to a P60 ...well there is no comparison. The P60 is a lot brighter. The P60L is much whiter though and run-time is greatly improved.

The Malkoff M60 Unit is MUCH MUCH brighter then the surefire unit. The Malkoff unit is a fine drop in replacement for anybody who uses a surefire 6 or 9P based flashlight.
I remember paying $25.00 for globes for my 3, 6,and 9 P's. So for the price of a couple of globes you can have a drop in which is brighter, and burns longer and will not break if dropped (I hope).
IMHO there is room for improvement. The Surefire P60L could and should be brighter. My Malkoff unit has a difficult time maintaining good contact when mated to a 6P with the shock absorbing head...even with the special ring. My Malkoff has a donut in the beam. Noticeable from about 15 foot out it has a yellow (darker) center right smack in the middle of the hotspot. Gene is sending me a replacement (great customer CARE). Even with the donut there is no doubt about it this is a very bright unit with a lot of potential.
Yaesumofo




BargainMonkey said:


> Yaesumofo, is that the original 200+ lumen M60 or the new 130 lumen M60L? As far as I know no one has a M60L yet, which is why it's still conjecture. 130 emitter lumens times 65% efficiency (is that just for incandescents or does it work for Leds too?) would get you pretty close to the 80 lumens SF claims. Obviously the standard M60 will be significantly brighter.
> 
> (just checked the web site and it looks like Gene has revised it to 140 lumens now)


----------



## jbviau (Dec 23, 2007)

Whitedoom, this issue has been discussed ad nauseum in the forums, so I'd recommend a search. The gist of the answer is that you should limit your use of high-power LED drop-ins like the one you describe to 10-15 minutes at a time in non-metal lights. There's a current thread in the LED forum on how Surefire is now putting aluminum heads on the G2 in order to better wick heat away from the P60L drop-in. Whether these heads "solve" the thermal issues (relative to metal heads + bodies as in the 6P) is still up for discussion. My own guess is that they help but don't entirely fix things. In practice, I never bump up against the 10-15 minute limit because if I need to run my G2 continuously I just use a lower mode (Wolf Eyes digital drop-in). Happy hunting!


----------



## Alan B (Dec 23, 2007)

Malkoff makes two drop-in versions, the M60 with 235 emitter lumens for 1.5 hours, and the M60L with 140 emitter lumens for 4.5 hours. The higher output is rated at up to 15 minutes continuous in a nonmetal light, whereas the lower output model is rated continuous in a nonmetal light. If you go with an efficient emitter at moderate power with a sufficiently designed drop-in the cooling is not a problem. The current Malkoff offerings use Cree Q5 bin LEDs at 1A and 500mA and are made of brass of rather significant volume. I just ran my new M60L for 20 minutes in a 6P (which is aluminum) and could feel no heat at all on the outside, and only a slight amount on the brass inside.

-- Alan


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Dec 25, 2007)

On the BOG website the super premium CREE Q5 rated at 230 lumens and made for the G2/G3, it doesn't say anything that I could find about limiting your run times. What happens if you run it a long time does it have built in protection or will it just go poof? Also not to hijack this thread but can I use a tail cap with multiple levels with this BOG drop in? If so, can someone give me a link please? TIA


----------



## oren1s (Dec 25, 2007)

On Gene`s site the Malkoff 60 235 lm sold out 

Also his international shipping is limited and pricey.... 

I wanted too ....


----------



## Alan B (Dec 25, 2007)

oren1s said:


> On Gene`s site the Malkoff 60 235 lm sold out
> 
> Also his international shipping is limited and pricey....
> 
> I wanted too ....


 
Gene is full-time now, and posted 9 of them to the website on the 23rd. They were gone in a couple of hours or less.

He has a mailing list on the website, subscribe to be notified right away when product is added to the site. Then you know when to look.

Foreign shipping is very time consuming and expensive. Many vendors won't do it at all.

== Alan


----------



## Fird (Dec 26, 2007)

Can we get a list of P60 hosts thread too (cheap or not)?

I'm considering a G2, but since I always intend to have a drop in with "high" mode somewhere north of 1A to the LED, I really need a metal heatsink of some sort.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

The G2L now comes with an aluminum bezel. 
One thing is for sure. neither Of the two drop in M60 style drop in units I have (a P60L and a Malkoff M60 q5 The 235 lumen unit) seem to get hot. This is either a sign of Poor heat sinking or the lack of heat.
I have some LED flashlights which get hot REALLY hot AND THEY DO IT QUICK.
These 60 units just do not behave that way. They do warm up they seem to settle at warm and not get HOT.
With the advent of high efficiency emitters and drivers the focus on heat has become not nearly as necessary. It was/is more important when emitters (LUX III) pushed (and we pushed them to make them shine very bright) got hot.
Todays emitters and drivers have more overhead they operate more efficiently while putting out more light and using less energy creating less heat in the process.
great stuff all the way around.
So stop worrying so much about heat unless you are over-driving the emitter/driver package. These drop in units really are designed to drop in and forget them. You do not need to fuss. They just work. 

Yaesumofo

BTW has anybody received their KAIDOMAIN P4 drop in units yet?
I ordered a low voltage unit to try in a 3P. Kidsdomain seems REALLY SLOW to ship. Lets hope the quality is better than ...well I don't leave high hopes. You get what you pay for. 





Fired said:


> Can we get a list of P60 hosts thread too (cheap or not)?
> 
> I'm considering a G2, but since I always intend to have a drop in with "high" mode somewhere north of 1A to the LED, I really need a metal heatsink of some sort.


----------



## Fird (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

k, so heat may not be as much of an issue, it'd still be cool to have a list of hosts for leggo-ers 

Fird


----------



## KROMATICS (Dec 27, 2007)

So is the Wolf-Eyes/PTS really 270 lumens at the emitter?


----------



## ampdude (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd like to see a comparison between the:

Wolf-Eyes Q5 (both versions 3.7V-6V & 3.7V-13V)

Malkoff Q5

Bug Out Gear Q5


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 30, 2007)

moved


----------



## Yapo (Dec 30, 2007)

hi, i just noticed this the other day:

http://www.supertactical.com/unlimit...products_id=68
$15 - Q4-WC 5 MODE CREE MODULE
Cree 7090 XR-E Q4-QC BIN LED - Input power:3.0V-4.2V
1)100 lumens (2hrs) 2)40 lumens (20hrs) 3)200 lumens (1hrs) 4)STROBE 5)SOS 

$15 for a 200lumen Q4 sounds great! does anyone have one? how does it compare with the other $50+ Q5 modules? has anyone ordered from supertactical before?

i also noticed today that they have a single mode Q5 with smooth reflector for $15 as well.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## kosPap (Dec 31, 2007)

My Post #*115* is updated with Dx.1447 measurements...

Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## const451 (Dec 31, 2007)

ampdude said:


> I'd like to see a comparison between the:
> 
> Wolf-Eyes Q5 (both versions 3.7V-6V & 3.7V-13V)
> 
> ...



I'd really like to see it too... with beam shots. I am actually waiting for someone to post such comparison before I buy one of those . BOG does not take returns. 

Is Malkoff heavy?


----------



## Illumination (Dec 31, 2007)

const451 said:


> I'd really like to see it too... with beam shots. I am actually waiting for someone to post such comparison before I buy one of those . BOG does not take returns.
> 
> Is Malkoff heavy?



+1. Would love to see a comparison - also with the Dereelight Q5 P60 drop ins. Benefit of those is that they come in 2 and 3 stage besides a single stage and they are quite a bit cheaper; consideration is that they will only work on 1 cell (17670 or 18650)


----------



## Illumination (Dec 31, 2007)

Fizz - 

you might want to add the Dereelight P60 drop ins to the first page.http://www.dereelight.com/drop-in-modules.htm

http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm​*1S(1-stage) cree XR-E Q5 module w/OP- US$32*
*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V / *Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,1x17670
 *Features: *constant output at it's fully input range; over discharge protection
 *1SM-1(1-stage multi power) Cree XR-E Q5 module (6V max) - US$26.50*
*Input Range:* 3.0~6.0V /*Output Range:* 1.1A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,2xCR123A
 *Features: *constant output at 3.8~6V
 *2SD(2-stage digital) Cree XR-E Q5 module - US$35*
*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V /*Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,1x17670
 *Features: *constant output at it's fully input range;two stage output, 100%-5%;over discharge protection;memory function; change level by push switch
*3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E Q5 module - US$35*
*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V /*Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,1x17670
 *Features: *constant output at it's fully input range; three stage output,100%-50%-5%;over discharge protection; memory function; change level by push switch
They also have a 2 stage Multipower but it only works properly on a Dereelight CL1H.


----------



## Yapo (Dec 31, 2007)

So no1s tried the Q4 or Q5 modules from supertactical.com?

maybe i'll take the plunge n order the Q4...but i wont really know how it compares to the more expensive brands since all the crees i have are P4 binned.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Yapo said:


> So no1s tried the Q4 or Q5 modules from supertactical.com?
> 
> maybe i'll take the plunge n order the Q4...but i wont really know how it compares to the more expensive brands since all the crees i have are P4 binned.



I saw the Q5 was binned at 6700-8000K, I think I would have to pass on that one. :green:


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't there a post that explained the different bins, ratings and language etc???? I need to learn this stuff.


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Jan 2, 2008)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Wasn't there a post that explained the different bins, ratings and language etc???? I need to learn this stuff.


 

I did a search for that post as well but was unable to ffind it; I'd like to know that stuff as well....


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I can come up with a quickie and simple tutorial. Think it's worth it?

-Steve


----------



## Backpacker (Jan 2, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> I can come up with a quickie and simple tutorial. Think it's worth it?...


Yes :twothumbs

Why would 6700K-8000K be bad? Because it has a slight blue tint?
(6500K = daylight)


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 2, 2008)

If it really gets near 200lms for $19 shipped, who cares if it's a little blue?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Because light efficiency is reduced as the higher the kelvin temp goes.

I'll give a great example in headlights. 10000k HID bulbs will get outperformed by a simple standard incan halogen bulb - because 10000k is less efficient than the simple halogen at 3500k.

-Steve



Omega Man said:


> If it really gets near 200lms for $19 shipped, who cares if it's a little blue?


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 2, 2008)

So you mean it wouldn't be perceived as being as bright, because of its temp?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a chart from one of my headlight articles (that I've written about headlight mods on various 4x4's).






Note that a 50w halogen bulb at 3200k puts out just barely under what a 35w HID bulb puts out at 35w.

The shorter the wavelength of the photon, the less "carry" it has. In the chart above, all HID bulbs are 35 watt bulbs. Note that the 4200k (which is somewhat yellow) has the most "carry". It's putting out over 3000 lumens. Whereas the 10000k bulbs only put out 1800 or so lumens. It's not as efficient.

-Steve


----------



## g8trwood (Jan 2, 2008)

With the drop-ins comparison, I would also like to know where they are all made.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 2, 2008)

g8trwood said:


> With the drop-ins comparison, I would also like to know where they are all made.



Malkoff - USA
BOG - not sure (don't think it is advertised)
Dereelight - China
Wolf Eyes - China

Not sure about the others


----------



## harddrive (Jan 3, 2008)

Yapo said:


> So no1s tried the Q4 or Q5 modules from supertactical.com?
> 
> maybe i'll take the plunge n order the Q4...but i wont really know how it compares to the more expensive brands since all the crees i have are P4 binned.


 
I've got the Q4 module. Its pretty good for the price. It is nice and bright on 2x R123s. On 1 x 17670 is is no good. I don't really use primary CR123s so not sure about that. 

In my surefire 6P, Z2 and G2 I had trouble getting a good reliable contact. If I used the spring there was big gap, if I didn't use the spring I wouldn't get proper contact. I ended up using a small spring and G&P head and that eliminated the gap.

It is brighter than previous P4 drop ins I had (DX and Wolfeyes). Run time on 2 x R123 was about 50 minutes. There is a reviewed on it here too: http://lightreviews.info/q4_wc_module/review.html

I have just recieved my Q5 drop in from Dereelight. It is brighter and whiter than any other LED light or drop in I have used. Much better build quality that the DX/supertactical stuff. It is the newest 1.2A model. I got 71 minutes with 1 x 17670 before it started to flicker. It seemed really bright that whole time. I would recommend the Dereelight before the Supertactical one.


----------



## bspofford (Jan 3, 2008)

Fird said:


> Can we get a list of P60 hosts thread too (cheap or not)?
> 
> I'm considering a G2, but since I always intend to have a drop in with "high" mode somewhere north of 1A to the LED, I really need a metal heatsink of some sort.


 
*I also would like to see a parallel thread listing P60 hosts! :thumbsup:*


----------



## kosPap (Jan 3, 2008)

Yapo said:


> So no1s tried the Q4 or Q5 modules from supertactical.com?
> 
> maybe i'll take the plunge n order the Q4...but i wont really know how it compares to the more expensive brands since all the crees i have are P4 binned.


 
well in post 115 you can see my measurements with 2xCR123s

I had no trouble putting the similar P4 in a friends G2, but I did not try it with the Q4 & Q2. Kinda funny changing modules on a flashlight in a greek cafe for long....:thumbsdow

Anyway my main observations for all of them. They are driven rather low (good thing for a G2), built quality is good with a bit ringy beam. Cannot comment on the Q5 version though....


----------



## Yapo (Jan 3, 2008)

well i ordered the Q4 5 mode OP 3.0V-4.2V cree module yesterday for $18 shipped from supertactical.com...i probably should have gotten the 16 mode 1 but i was thinking it would be a bit confusing to use at the time...but anyways i'll tell you if i'm happy with it or not hopefully next week if i get it then...the site says 4-8days delivery worldwide but i havent had any torch get to me that fast...


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 3, 2008)

Off topic. I hope you guys don't mind me asking this question here, if so, mods please delete. What happens when an LED module (in this case a BOG Q5) drops out of regulation? Is there a way for me to know?


----------



## BeeEm (Jan 3, 2008)

Much is made in Surefire's marketing about 'perfect focus' in their flashlights. Is any of this perfect focus retained when drop-ins are used? Do suppliers such as BOG take any consideration of the focus in the design of their drop-ins ?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Gene considers it. Hence why his seem to be so effective.

BOG - don't know. I would imagine that it is considered.

Of course, there is enough aftermarket stuff in the reflector designs that one would think that it would be easily reverse engineered to where it will work well.

-Steve


----------



## phil000 (Jan 3, 2008)

alright in response to the q4s from supertactical:
the q4WC one mode is pretty crappy. I really dislike it, I think it has some very strange circuitry in there. x2x3x2's review is very accurate. (someone already provided the link):shakehead

The q4wb 5 mode: I LOVE IT!
A good 10-20% brighter, and has memory! In this one, they're actually using a regulation circuit etc. Also, the low setting is very nice, can run forever, but I have yet to see any real runtimes or power consumption for this mode. Yes it has sos, but you can just jump right through it.

This all being said, I'm probably getting a dereelight 2SD after this to really get something going.

I'm glad this thread is still stickied.

Phil


----------



## IcantC (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to give an update for the deree light module. I ordered the 1SM-2 Q5 P60 drop in. I was finally back home after over 2 weeks and got to try it in my trusty Z2. HOLY CRAP it is bright!!!! I then ran out in 0 degree weather to try it outside, wow very nice! I got SMO and OP reflector. The SMO makes it a great thrower! The OP is nice for all around use and does not kill the throw too much. I would highly recommend and the quality is very good.

Here added this review

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2294787#post2294787


----------



## Illumination (Jan 3, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Just to give an update for the deree light module. I ordered the 1SM-2 Q5 P60 drop in. I was finally back home after over 2 weeks and got to try it in my trusty Z2. HOLY CRAP it is bright!!!! I then ran out in 0 degree weather to try it outside, wow very nice! I got SMO and OP reflector. The SMO makes it a great thrower! The OP is nice for all around use and does not kill the throw too much. I would highly recommend and the quality is very good.
> 
> Here added this review
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2294787#post2294787



Great review; thanks for the info on the Dereelight modules. They should probably be added to the front of the sticky; people seem to be very satisfied with them. 

For reference see post 210 or http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm

I've been looking at their multi-stage modules but am disappointed they cant be used with a 2 cell configuration (the 2 and 3 stage digitals require only one cell such as a 18650 or 17670 and their 2 stage multipower only works with the Dereelight body - I have a G2)


----------



## phil000 (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the drop-in with the lowest low?

I was so psyched about the 2sD dereelight until I used some fancy math (and the fenix site) to establish that the low power is 15-20 lumens.:shakehead


That's not low enough for me...so, let's try this again...

Phil


----------



## kosPap (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought I should share some saved links on LED module comparisons by other members or sites

021411 - *Malkoff M60 Q5 and WE Q5 Beamshots *

Mercaptan - *BOG Q5 vs Surefire P60L LED Module*

asdalton - *BOG-USA versus Wolf Eyes Cree Drop-Ins*

stowaway89 - *G2L or G2 with CREE Drop-In*

Beastmaster - *Malkoff M60 Q5 vs. BOG P60 Q5*

Jay T - *Some P60 drop-in beamshots*

*CREE XR-E Q4 WC drop-in for Surefires *

BTW my post 115 is updated again with DX 1313 / WF-501B Cree Module Measurements

Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## whitedoom34 (Jan 4, 2008)

How long can I safely run a high powered drop-in, such as a Wolf-Eyes Q2, in an incan G2? 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 5, 2008)

whitedoom34 said:


> How long can I safely run a high powered drop-in, such as a Wolf-Eyes Q2, in an incan G2? 5 min? 10 min? 20 min?


Well I have a G3 with a BOG Q5 and BOG has no warnings about run times either on their web site or with the product packaging. It (the module) is specifically for a G2/G3. Comes with a lifetime replacement warranty if it evers fails from normal use. HTH


----------



## Illumination (Jan 6, 2008)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Well I have a G3 with a BOG Q5 and BOG has no warnings about run times either on their web site or with the product packaging. It (the module) is specifically for a G2/G3. Comes with a lifetime replacement warranty if it evers fails from normal use. HTH



Isn't the issue the heat sink? The plastic bodies don't conduct heat as easily as metal ones. I think the G3 (and some of the newer G2s) have aluminum in the bezel, but not all of the G2s.


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, but the BOG Q5 has a substantial amount of metal in the emitter and reflector, I doubt it'd be bad to run it for an extending period in a nitrolon G2...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone done a Malkoff Q5 vs. a BOG Q5 comparison yet? I just got a M60 and I have two words....

HOLY CRAP! 

I have a BOG Q5 coming in, so I was very curious about the differences between the two.

-Steve


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 7, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Has anyone done a Malkoff Q5 vs. a BOG Q5 comparison yet? I just got a M60 and I have two words....
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting for your impressions.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Hehe...so this means no one's compared the BOG versus the Malkoff yet? Interesting.

I bought a "Used" (I'm the second owner and the other guy didn't really use it at all) M60 Q5. It's in my original round bodied 6P since I know Gene's modules work in those with zero issues.

I'm getting a complete 6P (modern version) with a BOG Q5 that I bought off of BST. It should be here later this week.

So - I guess I'll compare them. I have a set of AW R123A's all charged and ready to go to test them out.

I had a chance to play with Gene's M60 last night in the rain. Even with mixed lighting on a street with sodium vapor lamps every 1/4 mile, I was able to light things up easily down a quarter mile. 200 yard tree lightings were no issue.

I'm expecting similar results with the BOG Q5. Either way, it'll be fun.

-Steve



SAVAGESAM said:


> I'll be waiting for your impressions.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't wait. To the poster who wanted to know about focus, BOG is a complete drop in. The reflector and LED are already mounted together.


----------



## Fizz753 (Jan 8, 2008)

Illumination said:


> Fizz -
> 
> you might want to add the Dereelight P60 drop ins to the first page.http://www.dereelight.com/drop-in-modules.htm
> 
> ...




Ok I feel like a dork.  Some how I missed this post. Info added, Thanks!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay SavageSam - the review is up:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185776

-Steve



SAVAGESAM said:


> I can't wait. To the poster who wanted to know about focus, BOG is a complete drop in. The reflector and LED are already mounted together.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 10, 2008)

I can make a small comparison between the Lighthound Cree drop-in (suposed to be a P4 at 750mA) and a Solarforce Q5 from HK, via ebay.

Beam:
P4: wider spill, smaller hotspot, very nice
Q5: narrower spill, larger hotspot, somewhat ringy against a white wall

Reflector:
P4: textured
Q5: textured and deeper

Brightness:
P4: lower than my P1D CE Q5, but still quite bright
Q5: brighter than the Fenix, indoors it is blinding high

Runtimes (with AW RCR123 3,7V protected cells):
P4: 01:03
Q5: 00:53

Build quality:
P4: simple but nice looking
Q5: sloppy soldering on the contact between PCB and housing

Price:
P4: high twenties, IIRC
Q5: seventeen something... 

I'm having a hard time deciding which one I like best. Guess it is the Q5, considering the insane brightness and the larger hotspot. In everything else (except for being cheaper) it is inferior to the P4. Just wish I had 123 primaries to test their runtimes. I had expected the Q5 to use it's higher efficiency not only to increase brightness, but also to augment runtime...:sigh:

But, all in all, these two drop-ins brought back to use my 6P and C2. Now, on to choose something for my G2, for which I'd like something with a really looong runtime (>03:00).


----------



## pbs357 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great info crocodilo... And awesome review/comparison and pics Beastmaster! Almost makes me not hate you for beating me on that B/S/T purchase from Eurobeetle ! (PS, wanna sell me the G2Z??? ) Looking forward to pitch black condition beamshot comparisons!

From all the threads and beamshots I've so far it seems the Wolf Eyes module with the shallow reflector has the strongest/widest spill. Next, in the direction of more throw seems to be the Malkoff M60, with the BOG being the strongest thrower. Thanks to everyone for your contributions, and keep them coming!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry. And the G2Z is going to become my primary tactical light in my fanny pack. There's no point in carrying a 9Z any more with the Malkoff in it and primaries.

If someone wants me to test out other lamp assemblies, I have no issues doing so and sending it back. I can take the same positions (I love my backyard "alleyway" - it's a great test because I have a streetlight spilling into it from 30 yards away) and snap away. 

On a side note - I really think the Malkoff M60 is the absolute best combination that I've tested so far. 

Another side note - never, never look into any Q5's beam wearing Oakley's. Their lens filtering does funky stuff with the Q5's. I get actually a seasick feeling when looking at it. I don't get that way with Luxeons or the SSC used in the SureFire P60L. It's only the Q5 Cree.

-Steve



pbs357 said:


> Great info crocodilo... And awesome review/comparison and pics Beastmaster! Almost makes me not hate you for beating me on that B/S/T purchase from Eurobeetle ! (PS, wanna sell me the G2Z??? ) Looking forward to pitch black condition beamshot comparisons!
> 
> From all the threads and beamshots I've so far it seems the Wolf Eyes module with the shallow reflector has the strongest/widest spill. Next, in the direction of more throw seems to be the Malkoff M60, with the BOG being the strongest thrower. Thanks to everyone for your contributions, and keep them coming!


----------



## orbital (Jan 10, 2008)

+

*DealExtreme SSC (on right)*







http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068

I received one of these last night from DX, and initial impression was.....it didn't fire up.
Tried different cells, no luck.
Took it apart to see whats going on,...hmmm
Switched out the retaining spring with another I have and BOOM!!...another fantastic SSC beam.

I must add, I like Dereelight P60s' for their quality and upgrade'ability.
The DX SSC P60 drop has great usability and quality of beam, this is one super 'bang for the buck' drop-in.

 ~ 5 smilies
__________________________________________

p.s. best for short to med.+ distances.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

CREE P4 5 modes Regulator/Reflector Lamp Assembly
Hey

Hey guys I received one of these from kaidomain today. The reason I bought this particular one is because I wanted a 3 volt unit suitable for use with a 3P flashlight and it was cheap really cheap.
All in all I can say that I don't like it. The poor QC of the unit ruins it. It has finger prints all over the reflector.




Just to make sure everything is clear. THOSE FINGERPRINTS ARE ON THE REFLECTOR!!! NOT THE WINDOW.


IMHO That sucks. The 5 modes are interesting. three modes where the level would change? but they don't.
On the face of things tossing one into a 3 P isn't all bad. The beam has a reasonable hotspot. The color of the beam is really nice.

I suppose you get what you pay for. and at $15.00 or so it is an ok piece for a person on a budget. Running one on a 4.2 volt cell may yield better results in terms of brightness. I really expected more from it. If there is a real desire I will measure it. I can say this the output is nowhere near the level of the surefire P60. It is a single cell light though.

Anyway...anybody klnow a good way to clean a reflector without doing more dammage?
Yaesumofo


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks like someone touched the silverized coating before it dried. 

I'd do Windex. If it doesn't come out with that - you're hosed.

It's why I did a SureFire P60L - no fingerprint issues. I did pay 2.5 times what you did, but the QC was worth every penny!

-Steve


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 12, 2008)

I have one of those and a malkoff unit. It was a whim purchase destined for the 3P. I was looking for a decent drop in which will work with 3 volts and drop into a surefire.
The only good thing about this unit is the tint of the led which is rather nice.
I have never had any success with anything which requires touching the reflector. They realy screwed it up. It isn't like Kaidonain is going to send me another and I am certainly NOT going to go through all the hastle to sent it back to china NO way.
I will eat it and put it down to experience. I have allways been a bit hesisitant to deal with deal extreme and kaidomain. 
Kaidomain took my order knowing they did not have the unit in stock so I waited a month for it to come in. then it comes in and is crap.
Oh well.
Yaesumofo




Beastmaster said:


> That looks like someone touched the silverized coating before it dried.
> 
> I'd do Windex. If it doesn't come out with that - you're hosed.
> 
> ...


----------



## adamlau (Jan 12, 2008)

99% isopropyl alcohol, DeoxIT or an MG electronic component degreaser...


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Jan 12, 2008)

TRy Denatured alcohol (which may be what 99% isopropyl ETOH - not sure); but the common denatured ETOH is sold at most hardware stores and home improvemnet places. IT is simpy pure alcohol without any water. Evaporates completely without residue.

My guess is that it won't help though because it was done during manufacturing process and not a greasy print afterwards during assembly.


----------



## wali (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: P60 / P90 sized led drop-in's*

Sale Price: $49.95 "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V.
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html

Thanks again guys! I picked this one up and it is great!


----------



## bspofford (Jan 20, 2008)

The MTE web site is listing a P60 CREE module claiming 255 lumens. I assume that this may be a Q5, but the description isn't specific. It looks like they sell direct and charge PayPal.


----------



## bspofford (Jan 20, 2008)

FiftyCalAl said:


> TRy Denatured alcohol (which may be what 99% isopropyl ETOH - not sure); but the common denatured ETOH is sold at most hardware stores and home improvemnet places. IT is simpy pure alcohol without any water. Evaporates completely without residue.
> 
> My guess is that it won't help though because it was done during manufacturing process and not a greasy print afterwards during assembly.


 
Denatured "alcohol" is ethanol (the stuff in booze), but it is made chemically (not fermented then distilled) and has benzene in it. This is an industrial solvent, and you never want to drink benzene. I think it causes kidney failure. Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) often comes as a 70% solution, but you can also find 90% and 99% for not much more. You also don't want to drink isopropyl alcohol because it can cause blindness. The 90 - 90% stuff can be used to clean electrical contacts, but I don't know what it would do to the finish of an aluminum reflector. I used to use it on a Q-tip when cleaning the black stuff off the gold read/write heads of old 8-track tape players. I can't say how it compares with Deoxit in terms of performance, but it is much much less expensive.


----------



## Yapo (Jan 20, 2008)

I received my "Q4-WB 5 MODE CREE MODULE" from supertactical.com in my letter box today. Suprisingly enough it came with a free GITD tail cap and a glass lense the same diameter as the reflector. not sure why they included that but i was wanting a try a GITD tail cap for awhile. For the module itself, the CREE was slightly off center and the hotspot isnt perfectly round n smooth but in practical use it's not really noticable. The tint is also fairly warm which is a plus for outdoor use. This is the first module i've gotten with memory for its modes, which took me a little while to get the hang of. The modes go from High-Medium-Low-Strobe-SOS. The light turns on at the last mode you were on if it was on that mode for more than a few few seconds or the next mode you were up to. Strangely enough all my 5mode lights have their brightness modes in different orders. In comparison to my original P4 binned P1D CE the hotspot of the module is noticably brighter but the total lumens doesnt seem to be anywhere close to 200 lumens...maybe 150 lumens at most. For $18 shipped its not a bad buy... but i'll probably aim for one of the better brands like deree & malkoff, i've been hearing about, next time tho!


----------



## NoFair (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anybody know of any Rebel 100 based drop-ins?

I'd love one if quality was nice and input voltage range was ok.

Sverre


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 21, 2008)

right place to ask? 

I havent read thru the whole thread... I wonder what I would be best off with, a SureFire G2L (the SF led) or a G2 incan and buy a DX cree drop in?

The light is going to be used at work, will get dropped and greasy. Longer runtime vs max output might be preferable.

The price difference isnt a big deal if the original is the best choice.

Thanks!


----------



## NoFair (Jan 21, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> right place to ask?
> 
> I havent read thru the whole thread... I wonder what I would be best off with, a SureFire G2L (the SF led) or a G2 incan and buy a DX cree drop in?
> 
> ...


 
Since the G2 incan version has a nitrolon head it will not channel heat away from the drop in and it might overheat and die. 

The G2L has an aluminum head and will transfer the heat away much better. The drop in that is inside the G2L will also reduce its output if it gets too warm and thus avoid overheating.

So I'd get a G2L or a 6P with a non Surefire drop in.

Sverre


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 21, 2008)

NoFair said:


> Since the G2 incan version has a nitrolon head it will not channel heat away from the drop in and it might overheat and die.
> 
> The G2L has an aluminum head and will transfer the heat away much better. The drop in that is inside the G2L will also reduce its output if it gets too warm and thus avoid overheating.
> 
> ...



Does the yellow G2L also got an aluminium head?

The only thing Im worried about are the output on the G2L, compared to other led drop in the G2L seems a bit weak, but it might have alot better runtime?


----------



## NoFair (Jan 21, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Does the yellow G2L also got an aluminium head?
> 
> The only thing Im worried about are the output on the G2L, compared to other led drop in the G2L seems a bit weak, but it might have alot better runtime?


 
It has a bit lower output, but runtimes should be proportionally longer to compensate. 
I think all G2Ls have been upgraded with alu heads, but I'd ask before ordering. 
warmly recommend OpticsHQ for any Surefire orders. Just e-mail about pricing and details about the G2L before placing the order.

Sverre


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 21, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Does the yellow G2L also got an aluminium head?


 
the yellow G2L now ship's with a alloy head , early ones don't.

i don't know that date when the changed


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 21, 2008)

ok! thanks!

Im leaning on the G2L, can always by another drop in led later, and since it seems to be best having an metall head instead of the nitrolon one, I guess thats what im gonna order!


----------



## bspofford (Jan 21, 2008)

MTE sent me an e-mail indicating that this module is a Q5:

D-7011






CREE LED with Maximum of 255 Lumens
Suitable for 4.5V - 9V
Outer diameter of 26.5mm
Suitable as replacement for SureFire 6P series
Suitable as replacement for Pelican M6 series
Stable current design suitable for DC 4.5V - 9V
LEDs can last for 50 000+ hours


----------



## sunspot (Jan 21, 2008)

I've seen MTE mentioned a few times. May I ask who they are? Does anyone have a link?


----------



## bspofford (Jan 21, 2008)

sunspot said:


> I've seen MTE mentioned a few times. May I ask who they are? Does anyone have a link?


 
http://www.mteccd.com/index.html


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 22, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> ok! thanks!
> 
> Im leaning on the G2L, can always by another drop in led later, and since it seems to be best having an metall head instead of the nitrolon one, I guess thats what im gonna order!


 Another thing to consider, (I think) the G2's have lexan lenses the G3's have pyrex lenses.


----------



## BargainMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> right place to ask?
> 
> I havent read thru the whole thread... I wonder what I would be best off with, a SureFire G2L (the SF led) or a G2 incan and buy a DX cree drop in?
> 
> ...



I think my preference is a G2 with a Malkoff M60L. You don't have to worry about heat with the lower output version, but it's still extremely bright. The full power version is brighter, but the lower powered version is very close. I really like the beam. It's a nice warm color and has a great combination of throw and spill. It's not a perfect white wall beam because of the optic, but it works great in actual use.

I prefer the G2 for a work light because of the nitrolon head. Drops won't hurt the aluminum head, but the nitrolon shrugs of dings and scrapes so much better. Plus it's nice to have a non-metallic light depending on what type of environment you're in.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jan 25, 2008)

I just bought a surefire 6pL, Very nice but want max output since I wont use it for edc.
Im happy that theres so many choices but its kinda of overwhelming, I do want quality so I know BOGq5 or malkoff is in the furture but I want something to test out right now. 
*So staying cheap which one should I be ordering?

Also is there a good place to get a incan drop-in for it?

I think I would like something with a warm tint, Havent had a rebel but have heard good things about them.

*


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

To add to this thread - I just got an OpticsHQ P60 drop in for review. The write up is here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/187573

-Steve


----------



## fxstsb (Jan 26, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Because light efficiency is reduced as the higher the kelvin temp goes.
> 
> I'll give a great example in headlights. 10000k HID bulbs will get outperformed by a simple standard incan halogen bulb - because 10000k is less efficient than the simple halogen at 3500k.
> 
> -Steve


Do you have a light meter that measures FC? If so what did it indicate at 1 ft?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 26, 2008)

I do not have one. I am utilizing automotive industry charts that I've pulled that others have tested.

-Steve



fxstsb said:


> Do you have a light meter that measures FC? If so what did it indicate at 1 ft?


----------



## orbital (Jan 28, 2008)

+

I did not see this drop-in in the thread, ...has anyone tried this unit?
KLC8 LED Emitter with Driver and Reflector Module Set (3.7V~6.5V Input)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8835


----------



## pbs357 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool find! I remember seeing that a long time ago when the Cree-crazy boom first hit. I tried searching CPF for info but there's very little. Any LED gurus in here have some insight?
:thinking:


----------



## Elton (Jan 30, 2008)

i have the G&P 1watt Led in mine its bright but im thinking i want something brighter which one is a good one that dont cost a arm and a leg :thumbsup:


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 30, 2008)

Look on dealextreme. How much durability and price are you looking at?

From the first post of this thread:


> ** *Dealextreme* **
> 
> Ultrafire Cree, Regulator, Reflector 1x18650 2xCR123A Lamp Assembly
> http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1343
> ...


----------



## dilbert (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a consensus yet on if the newer G2L with the aluminum head allows for continuous runtime using the Malkoff M60 drop-in without damage? 

I plan on getting the Malkoff drop-in as soon as I can win the race to buy one. I Just can’t decide if I should get another host, like the 6P, or use it in the G2L with the Aluminum head that I already have.


----------



## jbviau (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't think that consensus exists yet. If I had an aluminum head I'd be very tempted to just send it to Chevrofreak and see if he's willing to do the relevant tests with various drop-ins in the hybrid set-up you described. That would be a great first step. 

Maybe Nikon has an extra head lying around?! Not to single anyone out, but he *is* selling a lot of headless 6P and 6PD bodies in the marketplace.
:laughing:


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*

I have an opinion.
In my experience the Malkoff drop in doesn't get all that blazing hot.
I don't think it really matters much. The key to aluminum flashlights and holding them in the hand is that our hand acts like a radiator keeping the light cooler. The G2L can't benefit from this effect since the Nitrolon is NOT good at moving heat.
Remember Surefire has no problem with people running P60 incan globes in all plastic g2's. The Malkoff drop in isn't a problem.

All that said. IMHO the 6P is a better choice. First is balance the brass Malkoff dropin is heavy and makes the g2 slightly front heavy.
The 6P moves whatever heat there is better.
The clicky switch looks better on a 6P than it does when mounted on a g2.

I prefer the all aluminum solution myself. 
The one advantage to the g2 body is the handleability of the light with a gloved hand. the G2 is superior in this regard.

Between these two lights you can't make a BAD choice. But you can make a BETTER choice. Either one will be made based on subjective opinions.
Which one fits your needs better..

As I posted in another thread I am amazed that people are buying a light based on whether or not they can get a Malkoff drop in. 
I wonder what Gene will come up with next.
Yaesumofo




Dilbert said:


> Is there a consensus yet on if the newer G2L with the aluminum head allows for continuous runtime using the Malkoff M60 drop-in without damage?
> 
> I plan on getting the Malkoff drop-in as soon as I can win the race to buy one. I Just can’t decide if I should get another host, like the 6P, or use it in the G2L with the Aluminum head that I already have.


----------



## jbviau (Feb 2, 2008)

Good points, but re: heat I think you do have to worry a bit when even Malkoff himself warns against using his drop-in continuously for more than 15 minutes in a plastic-bodied light. The comparison with incandescent bulbs like the P60 muddies the waters IMO because heat doesn't build up behind the light source in incans like it does with LEDs. Incans throw a significant amount of their heat out the front--possibly in the form of infrared radiation, no?


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a G3 with a BOG Q5 drop in. I ran it for over an hour straight with no problems.


----------



## pbs357 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for reliable SSC drop-in modules? I got sku4068 from DX and really liked the smooth, wide floodlike beam it cast outdoors. BUT, after just 2 days of usage, the module failed, and I couldn't fix it. It came with a plastic spacer so it wasn't shorted out, and I tried repairing the visible solder joints, but nothing worked. Note, that I have 4 of the sku 1447's that are going strong since I got them 5 months ago but this one up and died. So, any source for U bin SSC modules?


----------



## Elton (Feb 7, 2008)

i think i may go with this one ?http://www.supertactical.com/unlimitshop/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=122


----------



## kosPap (Feb 7, 2008)

Elton said:


> i think i may go with this one ?http://www.supertactical.com/unlimitshop/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=122


 
please see my post #115 in this thread from more new measurements on the Supertactical modules...

enjoy, Kostas


----------



## bspofford (Feb 7, 2008)

Got my MTE Q5 modules yesterday. Nice tint, good beam pattern, and bright. Fits nicely in all of my P60 hosts. *Great buy for only $10 ! :thumbsup:*


----------



## IcantC (Feb 7, 2008)

bspofford said:


> Got my MTE Q5 modules yesterday. Nice tint, good beam pattern, and bright. Fits nicely in all of my P60 hosts. *Great buy for only $10 ! :thumbsup:*


 

Link to dropins?


----------



## const451 (Feb 7, 2008)

My Malkoff M60 leaves a small gap in my C2  Does anyone else have the same problem? I received it just recently. 

But the beam -- WOWOWOW


----------



## txgp17 (Feb 7, 2008)

const451 said:


> My Malkoff P60 leaves a small gap in my C2  Does anyone else have the same problem? I received it just recently.
> 
> But the beam -- WOWOWOW


That's how it's designed. The P60 bulb uses a spring to take up slack, and to protect the bulb a little from shocks. The M60 has no need for that, so instead, the module makes direct contact with the aluminum body, to allow better heat transfer as I see it.

Even though there is a tiny gap, it serves a purpose, to ensure the module is wedged in tightly. If there was no gap, then your module might rattle a little inside the head.

It's still water proof, as the o-ring still makes contact with the inside of the head. I dropped my C3 with a M60 into the tube and left it there for about 5 minutes. It was bone dry on the inside.


----------



## const451 (Feb 7, 2008)

There is still a battery spring - it would prevent it from rattling.


----------



## Elton (Feb 8, 2008)

kosPap said:


> please see my post #115 in this thread from more new measurements on the Supertactical modules...
> 
> enjoy, Kostas


lol i dont understand a single thing from that post im not very good with all this led stuff yet


----------



## Dantor (Feb 8, 2008)

WoW, I'm just starting my "drop-in adventures!" this is a wonderful thread, thank you all


----------



## orbital (Feb 8, 2008)

Dantor said:


> WoW, I'm just starting my "drop-in adventures!" this is a wonderful thread, thank you all



+

The drop-in concept keeps lights interesting and up to date, without buying a whole new light. 
Its a blast!..

*P60 Flashlight List {host}*


----------



## Dantor (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-In's*



yaesumofo said:


> CREE P4 5 modes Regulator/Reflector Lamp Assembly
> Hey
> 
> Hey guys I received one of these from kaidomain today. The reason I bought this particular one is because I wanted a 3 volt unit suitable for use with a 3P flashlight and it was cheap really cheap.
> ...



and I just read the whooooole thing! (burp) my head's spinning! Yaesumofo, did you ever fix that? and maybe it's just their bargain answer to the OP; the Finger Peel!


----------



## ugrey (Feb 8, 2008)

SureFire catalogs were just posted and they just dropped a bomb into the drop in pool. The P61 LEDs are 200 lumens. They work for 6 or 9 volts.


----------



## rigormootis (Feb 9, 2008)

ugrey said:


> SureFire catalogs were just posted and they just dropped a bomb into the drop in pool. The P61 LEDs are 200 lumens. They work for 6 or 9 volts.




Hmmm... I wonder how the beam (reflector based) with compare to Gene's M60 drop-in (optic-based)...?


----------



## txgp17 (Feb 10, 2008)

rigormootis said:


> Hmmm... I wonder how the beam (reflector based) with compare to Gene's M60 drop-in (optic-based)...?


As soon as they offer them on the web, I'll purchase one and post some comparison pics.


----------



## const451 (Feb 11, 2008)

Any rumors on when P61L will be available?


----------



## choaticwhisper (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wanted to warn people, I got this in mail today and you get what you pay for.
** *Dealextreme* **

Ultrafire Cree, Regulator, Reflector 1x18650 2xCR123A Lamp Assembly
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1343
$9.87 accepted voltage: 3.6V ~ 9.0V 900mAh regulator board


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

choaticwhisper said:


> *So staying cheap which one should I be ordering?*


A Dereelight 1SM-1 Q5, or 1SM-2 Q5. Relatively inexpensive with a solid reputation.



> *Also is there a good place to get a incan drop-in for it?*


Lamp assemblies from Lumens Factory, or SureFire would be your best bet.



> *I think I would like something with a warm tint...*


You will likely favor the Dereelight 1SM-1 R2 WH, or 1SM-2 R2 WH. Contact Dereelight directly regarding availibility.


----------



## Herpn (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting these!

I have a surfire G2 and would like to use 750mAh RCR123A 3.0V batteries in it. What drop in do you suggest I get? I would like it go have great throw and the more lumens the better. I will use this light intermittently with my Fenix P3D. So 1 hour of run time would be OK but more is better.

Would like to spend $20-$50.

Edit I am looking at this one...

Sale Price: $49.95 "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V.
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html
__



Thanks in advance!
Chuck


----------



## ampdude (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't see any mention in the first post of the Solarforce R2 that is being sold on Ebay.


----------



## kavvika (Feb 12, 2008)

choaticwhisper said:


> Just wanted to warn people, I got this in mail today and you get what you pay for...[#1343]


Care to explain? My two #1343 modules have performed flawlessly and still impress. Great tint, solid construction with no sloppy soldering, stunning regulation, well heatsinked emitter, and after nearly a year, they both work like day one...

I'm pretty excited to see what Surefire has under the hood of the P61L. Shame it's only for 6-9v, but I suppose that'll mean it'll go in my 9P. When will DX step it up and equip their modules with Q or better bins?


----------



## choaticwhisper (Feb 13, 2008)

kavvika said:


> Care to explain? My two #1343 modules have performed flawlessly and still impress. Great tint, solid construction with no sloppy soldering, stunning regulation, well heatsinked emitter, and after nearly a year, they both work like day one...
> 
> I'm pretty excited to see what Surefire has under the hood of the P61L. Shame it's only for 6-9v, but I suppose that'll mean it'll go in my 9P. When will DX step it up and equip their modules with Q or better bins?



well, first I want to say I didn't expect near 200 lumen output but I did hope it would be brighter than surefires 80. The quality looks ok I may need to check it out some more but I put it in with fresh primaries and the output was about the same fenix's 12 lumen's but with a awful purple color. I was so disappointed I pulled it out and haven't looked at it since.
I know this is not the place to complain but this was with the same order as my rebel 1aa that is very cool white.

EDIT: Im home now, Had a chance to look at it checked it out, Resistance between the heatsink/base and the board was like a 130omhs so I resoldered the wire. WOW!! its got very good output up in the 150 lumen range now. The tint is so white it makes my fenix p3d q5 look very yellow. 
No artifacts in the spill, Very small artifact in the hotspot, but the hotspot is so small I bet this thing will throw.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Feb 13, 2008)

Herpn said:


> Thanks for posting these!
> 
> I have a surfire G2 and would like to use 750mAh RCR123A 3.0V batteries in it. What drop in do you suggest I get? I would like it go have great throw and the more lumens the better. I will use this light intermittently with my Fenix P3D. So 1 hour of run time would be OK but more is better.
> 
> ...


 Your going to want the BOG for max throw or the Malkoff for a wider spill. Either one and you'll be happy.


----------



## fxstsb (Feb 13, 2008)

choaticwhisper said:


> EDIT: Im home now, Had a chance to look at it checked it out, Resistance between the heatsink/base and the board was like a 130omhs so I resoldered the wire. WOW!! its got very good output up in the 150 lumen range now.


Good catch


----------



## LeftCoastEddie (Feb 17, 2008)

I just spent 3 hours reading this thread completely. Tons of info here and thanks to everyone that contributed to it. Now I know why I can't find used C2 for sale lately. Everyone is stuffing them with a Malkoff, BOG or Deree. You rat *******s are lighting up your neighborhood, pissing off your family's and pets and impressing fellow co-workers with these new found sources of light.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 17, 2008)

LeftCoastEddie said:


> I just spent 3 hours reading this thread completely. Tons of info here and thanks to everyone that contributed to it. Now I know why I can't find used C2 for sale lately. Everyone is stuffing them with a Malkoff, BOG or Deree. You rat *******s are lighting up your neighborhood, pissing off your family's and pets and impressing fellow co-workers with these new found sources of light.




Haha! Yup I found a good deal on a C2 a few weeks ago and even though I already own one I bought another just to run drop-ins. Lots of metal for heatsinking and tactiCOOL.  Gotta love an endlessly modular/upgradeable light! :thumbsup:


----------



## glenda17 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am new to this, what is the percieved brightness/throw of say a deerelight Q5 P60 vs a luxeon like a 2005 Anova T4 ?


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 18, 2008)

glenda17:

Well, the current gen LEDs would have twice or more output then the Luxeon in the Inova(presuming the same power applied, the current gen LEDs are at least twice as efficient as the last gen Luxeons).

Between the Dereelight drop-in and the Inova, the drop-in would have double the throw of the Inova + a spill beam.

:welcome:


----------



## Danintex (Feb 18, 2008)

I received one of the Lighthound modules last week, and are liking it. It's running on top of an 18500 in one of Leef's C-C bodies with a McC2s tailcap. Very bright, well defined hotspot with good spill. I estimate 125-150 lumens as it is noticeably brighter than my SF dropin. Lighthound Strikes Again!


----------



## Fird (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry If this has been asked already, I'm looking for a p60 dropin that is very floody, with a LOWww low mode. A single mode is fine as long as it's not super high output.. like 50 lumens would be splendid This is for close-up work in dark spaces. No SOS or strobe allowed.

Any ideas?


----------



## const451 (Feb 20, 2008)

The lowest lumens I can think of right now is Malkoff M60LL. As I remember correctly it is 80 bulb (LED) lumens and has 8 hours runtime at that level. It is in short supply though.


----------



## Wolf359 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074

Q5-WC 3-Mode 0~100% LED Drop-In Module (3.7V) $16.90
- Features a Cree Q5 (color WC) Emitter (250 Lumens max)
- 3-Mode: 0~100% (adjustable) > Strobe > SOS
- Innovative On-the-fly 0~100% Brightness Adjustment (with memory)
- Voltage Input: 3.7V
- Max Current Output: 1200mA
- Built-in low voltage cut-off battery protection circuit
- Built-in reverse polarity protection
- Fits Ultrafire 502B and most lights
.
- *To adjust brightness:* power cycle (switch off then on within 1 sec.) the light. Brightness will begin adjusting from dim to bright. When the desired brightness is reached, turn off the light to save the brightness setting, then turn the light back on and the module will light up at the previously selected brightness.
- *To switch mode:* switch off the light for no more than 2 seconds (but no less than 1 sec) and turn it back on.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11075

P4-WC 3-Mode 0~100% LED Drop-In Module (3V~15V) $13.91 
* 
*


----------



## kosPap (Feb 21, 2008)

Lighthound has a Q5 Cree module...

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=3428
$44.95 accepted voltage: 3.7V ~ 9.0V 750mAh regulator board


----------



## akjunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

*surefire P60L Alternative*

sorry if this has been asked before, been "Searching" for hours now.

i have looked at the P60 compatibility list on this forum but it doesnt really answer my question.

the Surefire P60L replacement module cost $39 everywhere i look. 

is there an alternative/aftermarket module that i can buy for a cheaper Price?

with same specifications: 80 Lumens, 12hrs.

my stock G2 is 60 lumens / 1hr. i am looking for the Extended run time to save $$ on batteries.

i know the SF module is made by seoul , but is there an specific part ##?

tia.


----------



## const451 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

There is a sticky right at the top - it is got all the answers:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173764


----------



## optodoofus (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

It's funny that the sticky list of all the 6P/G2 LED drop-ins is currently located about 2 inches above your post on my screen. You can find tons of info on thes drop-ins at: 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173764

In general, you get what you pay for. You will find many inexpensive drop-ins available on DealExtreme (for example). Some are great. Some are marginal. Your mileage may vary.

optodoofus


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

There are many cheaper drop in modules out there, but most put out more light for less runtime. A P60L has moderate output and very long runtime. However, depending on the type of batteries you use, your runtime and output will vary greatly. Check out this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176621

Please note that the lumens rating listed for most dropin are at the bulb, whereas SF rates theirs out the front after taking into account losses from the reflector and lens. I have a Cree P4 dropin rated at 140 lumens, but it's only slightly brighter than a P60L, probably due to the deeper reflector putting out a tighter hotspot. 

The P60L has shallower reflecter, which was designed to be compatible with all generations of SF bodies (no bezel gaps).

I keep a G2L as my car light. 80 lumens is more than enough for use in and around the car, and the long runtime is very nice.


----------



## akjunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

the Sticky everyone is pointing me too, is the "compatibility list" i was referring to.

yeh, got several dozen Drop In from various MFGs..

Some, provide lumens and run time.. while the rest doesnt.

i'm not an engineer , so all the wattage, voltage, milliamps, etc is confusing for me.

i'm not looking for 230 Lumen module with a 3 hr run time.

i am specifically looking for a P60L equivalent, 80lumens, 12hrs or close.
i got 5 G2's mounted on my rifles, hence i am interested in the 12hr extended battery life.

is there is a module identical or similar to the P60L, if so, can someone provide me a link? that would be Highly appreciated.


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

I'm sure I read somewhere here that the P60L's stated 12hr runtime was basically for marketing...that you actually get useful light output for about half that at best. One good alternative would be the Malkoff Devices M60LL which Gene Malkoff states as running at approximately 80 bulb lumens for 8hrs regulated. They're hard to get and they're not cheaper than the SFP60L, but I and many others here believe it to be a better product.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_7&products_id=25


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

A single stage equivalent to the P60L hasn't been made yet, but could you get a multi-stage drop-in and only use one level?


----------



## MorePower (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*



akjunkie said:


> i'm not looking for 230 Lumen module with a 3 hr run time.
> 
> i am specifically looking for a P60L equivalent, 80lumens, 12hrs or close.
> i got 5 G2's mounted on my rifles, hence i am interested in the 12hr extended battery life.
> ...



did you check out the runtimes in the link posted by USM0083? you don't get 80 lumens for 12 hours with the Surefire P60L drop-in. you get about 4.5 hours in a polymer G2 (less in a 6P, but it's brighter than the G2) at "full" output, followed by rapidly decreasing output and a long, low level "tail".

If I were you, I'd take a look a the Dealextreme sku.1343 drop-in. Quickbeam tested it and has a runtime in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174197

Runtime and output of this drop-in was close to the P60L tested in a 6P, and the light still has a "tail" of low output after regulation ends.

Plus, it's only $9.87.


----------



## akjunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

BIG thanks to ACE & Morepower... for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire P60L Alternative*

I'm merging this thread in with the P60 size drop-in sticky.


----------



## 50 Freak (Feb 23, 2008)

Gentlemen, please help a flashlight nubie...

I have an older round body SF 9P. I want the brightest LED drop in possible. Plan to make this my weapons mounted light. 

Ideally it will have two power out put. A Super high and a Low (for long periods of time). 

I'm thinking the *Cree XR-E Q5 LED **260 Lumen* *3.7-6V *D26 drop in with the 260 lumens output. 

Is there something brighter?

Thanks....


----------



## kz1000s1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Could anyone make a comparison or beamshots of the BOG "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum vs. a surefire P91 200lm lamp?

I have a P91 in my M2 with 3.7v rcr123's and I'm wondering if it would actually be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Fizz753 (Feb 23, 2008)

ampdude said:


> I don't see any mention in the first post of the Solarforce R2 that is being sold on Ebay.



Ya, I am not sure how I want to list the Ebay items. Not trying to ignore Ebay or the Solarforce lights, got two of them myself .
If I just list the auction then in a week the auctions over. And then there are the misnamed / mislabeled auctions. I am thinking I might add a link to an Ebay search or just put in another category for Ebay and names of the dropins to search for. If anyone has any suggestions on how to incorporate the Ebay dropins into the list let me know. 

And with that first post updated with the two a few posts up. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## jbviau (Feb 23, 2008)

kz, this thread comes close to showing you what you want:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173535


----------



## kz1000s1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks jbviau, it doesn't tell me much as I would like about the drop-in though. The WE Defender II Cree HO is 170 lm.


----------



## jbviau (Feb 23, 2008)

I was thinking the Dereelight Q2 would be pretty close to the BOG based on other comments I've read. Anyway, I'd suggest creating a new thread asking for the comparison you want. Some proud owner of both of those modules will help you out, I'm sure.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Feb 24, 2008)

kz1000s1 said:


> Could anyone make a comparison or beamshots of the BOG "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum vs. a surefire P91 200lm lamp?
> 
> I have a P91 in my M2 with 3.7v rcr123's and I'm wondering if it would actually be a worthwhile upgrade.


Kz the only thing I could think you might like the BOG is for the run time, other than that or if that's not a MAJOR priority for you, don't do it.


----------



## orbital (Feb 25, 2008)

+

Its going to be hard to keep up with every possible drop-in,...
but this one gave me a laugh ~


----------



## Fird (Feb 25, 2008)

Actually, where'd you find that, i need a floody low-range and perhaps loooong runtime dropin for close-up work in my CL1H, the super thrower beam just doesn' work 

Fird


----------



## matt0 (Feb 28, 2008)

NOOB here. first post and im hoping to get some help from you guys. i have been searching quite a bit for the last week or so and im looking for cree drop-in for my 6p. i want *much* more throw than flood. i see those wolf-eyes ones that are ~$60 but then i see the p60-style r2's on ebay for like $30. from my understanding, the R2 is more efficient than the Q5. why is it so much cheaper? 

basically, i want the brightest, farthest throwing drop-in. also, i prefer a warmer color light. some of my LED lights seem awfully blue. i would like to avoid that if i can, if not, its not a huge deal


----------



## kosPap (Feb 28, 2008)

well a quick reply...indeed R2 is better than the Q5 but you get what you pay for. The Malkoff seems to have the best throw and it is the highest quality (since it has a TIR optic - see the link for the comparison in this thread). This and the Bug-out gear one seem to drive the LED to the maximum of 1A. 
The ebay and other low cost chinese ones almost never exceed 0.7A. thata means that you will get less light with a R2 driven at that amperage than with a well setup and driven Q5.

It is not an easy choice I know, 'cos I have not made mine yet!


----------



## chewy78 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had just read the whole thread. wow !!!!!!! :twothumbsI think i will get the bog super premium q5 for one of my cabelas xpg/surefire 6p clone.





.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Feb 28, 2008)

kosPap said:


> well a quick reply...indeed R2 is better than the Q5 but you get what you pay for. The Malkoff seems to have the best throw and it is the highest quality (since it has a TIR optic - see the link for the comparison in this thread). This and the Bug-out gear one seem to drive the LED to the maximum of 1A.
> The ebay and other low cost chinese ones almost never exceed 0.7A. thata means that you will get less light with a R2 driven at that amperage than with a well setup and driven Q5.
> 
> It is not an easy choice I know, 'cos I have not made mine yet!


Are you talking about a Malkoff R2? Because from what i've read the BOG Q5 has a slight edge in throw and Malkoff Q5 has a better spill.


----------



## AntiDark (Feb 28, 2008)

Quick question - please understand that I'm not very familiar with electronics, I'm ok with mechanical details though.

I have a Ridgid trouble light that runs off of their nicad 18v rechargeable tool battery. So far I've gone through about 5 of its inca bulbs, after the last one I tossed the light into the closet.

Will this drop-in be a suitable replacement bulb?

3W Cree Drop-in Module (supports Surefire 6P)
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090
$10.14 3V~18V

I'm confident I can fit it in the housing with proper heatsinking.

If that doesn't sound like a good idea, what do you all suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## chewy78 (Feb 28, 2008)

AntiDark said:


> Quick question - please understand that I'm not very familiar with electronics, I'm ok with mechanical details though.
> 
> I have a Ridgid trouble light that runs off of their nicad 18v rechargeable tool battery. So far I've gone through about 5 of its inca bulbs, after the last one I tossed the light into the closet.
> 
> ...


well if it says up to 18 volts, give it a try and see what happens


----------



## kosPap (Feb 29, 2008)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Are you talking about a Malkoff R2? Because from what i've read the BOG Q5 has a slight edge in throw and Malkoff Q5 has a better spill.


 
My Bad.....I amde the assumption that the Malkoff woudl have a very narrow beam due to the optic. A look at the website told else.

Sorry if I have mislead anyone.....


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 29, 2008)

kz1000s1 said:


> Could anyone make a comparison or beamshots of the BOG "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum vs. a surefire P91 200lm lamp?
> 
> I have a P91 in my M2 with 3.7v rcr123's and I'm wondering if it would actually be a worthwhile upgrade.



What brand RCR123's are you using with your P91?

Bill


----------



## pbs357 (Feb 29, 2008)

kosPap said:


> My Bad.....I amde the assumption that the Malkoff woudl have a very narrow beam due to the optic. A look at the website told else.
> 
> Sorry if I have mislead anyone.....


 
Yes, most of the optic style lights I've seen make a tight, focused beam but in the Malkoff, while it is a very good thrower, it sends out an amazingly wide spill beam as well. Seriously, it sends light in almost a 140 degree pattern, left to right.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 1, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Its going to be hard to keep up with every possible drop-in,...
> but this one gave me a laugh ~



Actually I could see that being very useful for close range, high-flood, long run-time applications. Mount it in a cabelas clone, power with alkalines and keep it in the glovebox.


----------



## pbs357 (Mar 1, 2008)

So Orbital, what model is that crazy multi-led drop in, anyway?


----------



## matt0 (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ looks to be this one 

http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=81


----------



## Yapo (Mar 1, 2008)

hey has any 1 received/ordered the Q5 WC module from DX yet? it claims to run at 1.2A max

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074


----------



## orbital (Mar 1, 2008)

Fird said:


> Actually, where'd you find that, i need a floody low-range and perhaps loooong runtime dropin for close-up work in my CL1H, the super thrower beam just doesn' work
> 
> Fird



+

Sorry for the late reply, Yes it's from G&P site. I have no idea on performance.

If you are looking for a more floody drop-in, this one is excellent:..:thumbsup:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068


----------



## mhubble (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got this one from EBAY, 20.00 Shipped. Took 11 days to get here. DOES NOT SHIP FROM THE U.S. Its a Q5 CREE. Very bright. Listed as 200 Lumens. Its brighter than a CREE XR-E I also have thats listed at 200 Lumens. I put it in a surefire defender, fits perfect. Ive also got another Q5 coming thats rated at 270 Lumens. Ill post later the difference in the two. Ill also be posting runtimes on this drop in later tonight.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350026385814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022

EDIT - Just finished a 3 hour runtime test. Ran it for 30 min on and then 30 min off for a total of 1.5 hours with no drop in brightness. Gets warm but not hot. After 1.5 hours batteries read 2.61 volts.

The next 30 min I started seeing a gradual drop in brightness. So between 1.5 hours and 2.0 hours it starts to drop in brightness. After 2 hours batteries read 2.16 volts.

Next I ran it for 1 hour non stop. The brightness was dropping fast during the 3rd hour. But still plenty of useful light. After 3 hours batteries read 1.70 volts.

I ran it for another hour non stop and still has plenty of useful light. Batteries read 1.4 volts. Ended the test here. 


Compared to this drop in that I reviewed a while back Im not impressed that much with the Q5 Drop In. Where the Q5 is brighter initially it doesnt last long. I prefer the longer runtime of the XR-E P4 considering its almost as bright as the Q5. Just my opinion.

Heres the review of the Cree XR-E P4 I reviewed awhile back.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174070


EDIT - Heres the second Q5 drop in I got. From what I see its identical to the other other one I just reviewed. Im going to do a runtime test tonight to see if it comes out the same. The first one was rated at 200 lumens, this one is rated at 270 lumens. But from looking at both at the same time they look to be the same. This one was also 20.00 shipped. It took 12 days to get here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/270-lumens-CREE...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT - Just finished the runtime test. The above drop in seemed to run a little hotter than the first one during the first hour. Other than that the runtimes and battery readings were about the same as the first one. OVER ALL both are worth the money for a cheap Q5 DROP IN. Ive got one in my SUREFIRE 6P DEFENDER, and the other is in my CABELA'S 6P CLONE.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 2, 2008)

mhubble, the Cree Q5 is an XR-E, Cree XR-E Q5, you are thinking of the Cree XR-E P4, which was essentially rated at 200 lumens. The Q5 may have a higher vf so runtime is not as long, or the Q5 might be set to a higher amperage to LED which will also shorten the runtime. I have a Cree XR-E P4 that only pulls 450mA's from two CR123, or two 17500's. My Malkoff P60 Q2 is much brighter but pulls 720mA's from two LiIon's, so runtime will be shorter, obviously, with CR123's or LiIon's comparing the P4 and the Malkoff Q2 to each other. There is more to it than that and the real culprit is mA's to the LED. The more mA's to the led the more power pulled from the battery(s), and the shorter the runtime.

Bill


----------



## mhubble (Mar 2, 2008)

> mhubble, the Cree Q5 is an XR-E, Cree XR-E Q5, you are thinking of the Cree XR-E P4, which was essentially rated at 200 lumens. The Q5 may have a higher vf so runtime is not as long, or the Q5 might be set to a higher amperage to LED which will also shorten the runtime. I have a Cree XR-E P4 that only pulls 450mA's from two CR123, or two 17500's. My Malkoff P60 Q2 is much brighter but pulls 720mA's from two LiIon's, so runtime will be shorter, obviously, with CR123's or LiIon's comparing the P4 and the Malkoff Q2 to each other. There is more to it than that and the real culprit is mA's to the LED. The more mA's to the led the more power pulled from the battery(s), and the shorter the runtime.
> 
> Bill


 
Thanks for the info Bill. The relationship of the mA"s to the LED was something I could never figure out. You explained it perfectly.

I had to take the Q5 out last night to chase down my dog who was chasing down deer. With a new set of batteries I was blown away at the brightness. Even with the OP refector I spotted the dog at about 100 yards. Im beginning to rethink my first impressions of the Q5. Ive got another one coming from Ebay that rated at 270 lumens. Once I test it Ill know more. Thanks for the info. Mike


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok ,i have bought this light for my dad http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10637

Seams like it has the same Led in it like some has tested here 

Does some one here know if this light will be just as bright with one 18650 as 2x rcr123:thinking:

The reason i ask is ,I still have to get some batteries,so it would be nice to know :thumbsup: 

Ps ,,is there a review of this light some where


----------



## matt0 (Mar 3, 2008)

im looking at the dereelight website. 
http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm
what is the difference between the 1SM-1 and the 1SM-2. i plan on using 2 cr123a's

approximate runtime? lumens?

anybody have pics or beamshots?


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 5, 2008)

Please allow a very basic Dereelight/6P question. With the 3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E Q5 module, that ordinarily changes modes with tap and then click on---how does it function on the 6P, with its momentary push button/constant on tail twisty UI? Do you just tap your way through the levels, and then twist on when you reach the desired level? Do you have to do the twist at the same time you're pressing the momentary on button?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 5, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *DealExtreme SSC (on right)*
> 
> ...



Link please?


----------



## orbital (Mar 5, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> Link please?



+

*Voilà*:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068


----------



## Spypro (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a good P60 drop-in for a SF G2. I don't want to spend 50$ but I'm more into the ~20$ rang. I took a look at sku.1343, sku.1447 and Supertactical drop-in. I'm looking for the brightest (at least 170 lumen) one and I will use 2 x AW's RCR123 or 1 x AW's 17670 (all rechargeables). 
The Supertactical Q4 (or Q2) looks great. What do you think ?


----------



## orbital (Mar 5, 2008)

Spypro said:


> I'm looking for a good P60 drop-in for a SF G2. I don't want to spend 50$ but I'm more into the ~20$ rang. I took a look at sku.1343, sku.1447 and Supertactical drop-in. I'm looking for the brightest (at least 170 lumen) one and I will use 2 x AW's RCR123 or 1 x AW's 17670 (all rechargeables).
> The Supertactical Q4 (or Q2) looks great. What do you think ?



+

I'll keep this short....SuperTactical drop-ins are garbage!

Get a Dereelight 1S or 1SM for your G2

{Double check voltage ranges.}


----------



## Spypro (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank for the input !
I could use the Dereelight drop-in with a 17670 or 18650 if it fits the G2. The 1S looks great. How many lumen from this one ?
Is there any other suggestions considering my options ?

Thank !


----------



## orbital (Mar 6, 2008)

Spypro said:


> Thank for the input !
> I could use the Dereelight drop-in with a 17670 or 18650 if it fits the G2. The 1S looks great. How many lumen from this one ?
> Is there any other suggestions considering my options ?
> 
> Thank !



+

Exactly, find out the widest battery you can put in your G2 and than decide on the drop-in and its max voltage.

http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm

If you can use a 17670, 
go with the 1S, its a single stage driven at 1.2A to a Q5 
(very good tint by the way) well over 200lm, easy!

I'm sure there are _many_ people in CPF with G2s that can tell you if a 17670 fits, 
obviously I don't have one , but I do have lots of Deree modules and pills.

Good luck....


----------



## NoFair (Mar 6, 2008)

Spypro said:


> Thank for the input !
> I could use the Dereelight drop-in with a 17670 or 18650 if it fits the G2. The 1S looks great. How many lumen from this one ?
> Is there any other suggestions considering my options ?
> 
> Thank !


 
A 17670 fits in my G2s, the 18650 does not fit in any that I know of.

Sverre


----------



## orbital (Mar 6, 2008)

NoFair said:


> A 17670 fits in my G2s, the 18650 does not fit in any that I know of.
> 
> Sverre



+

Hi Sverre , are you using protected 17670s,
just wondering how much room to spare.


----------



## NoFair (Mar 6, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Hi Sverre , are you using protected 17670s,
> just wondering how much room to spare.


 
Don't use protected cells at all I work a bit with Li-ions and know the hazards, just in case someone was going to comment

Doesn't seem too tight. I think quite a few use AW protected ones.
You might want to consider using a metal bodied Surefire with a drop in pulling 1.2A since it will get hot.

Sverre


----------



## Spypro (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll try my 17670 in the G2. It's a tight fit in my L4 (without the silver sticker).
The Dereelight module looks like the way to go: 1 mode and bright.
I'm only afraid of the heat issue but I don't think I'll use the light constantely on for more than 5-10 minutes. What about the runtime of the 1S module and the lumen ?
Thanks!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 6, 2008)

Ultrafire 17670 fits my OD G2 but needs to be shake to get it out.

I think DX 4068 is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Spypro (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw a lot of good comments on the DX sku.1447
Maybe I'll go that way... but the Dereelight looks great.


----------



## pbs357 (Mar 7, 2008)

DX 1447 is my favorite cheapo drop in. That being said, I've given several away because they were not as white or slightly dimmer than the 2 I kept. On the other hand, all of the Dereelight modules I've bought have been brighter (they're Q5s so they should be), whiter tint, plus they have a quality brass heatsink. Not to mention they come from a dealer who will ship in a reasonable time and respond to your questions/problems. I'd go with the Dereelight, it's only about $12-$13 more.


----------



## orbital (Mar 7, 2008)

+

G&P Q5 Long Focus CREE LED 






The G&P 'Long Focus' Q5 drop-in.

I had to find out what the 'Long Focus' meant....module en route!!


----------



## harddrive (Mar 8, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> G&P Q5 Long Focus CREE LED
> 
> ...



Those G&P modules on Ebay look a lot like the BOG modules to me. Especially because the BOG modules used to be called G&P. Also there seems to be a G&P module with matching specs to all the different BOG offerings. I'd be interested to see what you think of it when it arrives and how it compares to the BOG modules if you have one of those.


----------



## orbital (Mar 8, 2008)

harddrive said:


> Those G&P modules on Ebay look a lot like the BOG modules to me. Especially because the BOG modules used to be called G&P. Also there seems to be a G&P module with matching specs to all the different BOG offerings. I'd be interested to see what you think of it when it arrives and how it compares to the BOG modules if you have one of those.



+

Safe to say that G&P made the modules for BOG.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Mar 9, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Safe to say that G&P made the modules for BOG.


Is this true? Even today?


----------



## Spypro (Mar 9, 2008)

pbs357 said:


> DX 1447 is my favorite cheapo drop in. That being said, I've given several away because they were not as white or slightly dimmer than the 2 I kept. On the other hand, all of the Dereelight modules I've bought have been brighter (they're Q5s so they should be), whiter tint, plus they have a quality brass heatsink. Not to mention they come from a dealer who will ship in a reasonable time and respond to your questions/problems. I'd go with the Dereelight, it's only about $12-$13 more.



I think I'll go with the Dereelight 1S(1-stage) cree XR-E Q5 module. I still don't know what to choose: op or smo.


----------



## Stainz (Mar 9, 2008)

I found the perfect drop-in - for me. I had tried to muster the courage for a PRC-made drop-in... considered taking a number for a Malkoff... gave up on 'BugOut' when they never answered my e-mail (Maybe they bugged out?). The 6P LED I bought was about perfect, comparing it's coverage and run time to what others reported with the other drop-ins - certainly far, far better than my Inova X5.

Well, the evil-bay el cheapo new 6P arrived last week - couldn't stand it, I could 'hear' those cells moaning with the incandescent load, knowing that 60 Lumen output, lower than the 6P LED's 80 Lumens and warmer, too, would last less than an hour. A stop at a local gunstore yielded a clampack S-F P60L for $33.90 inc s/t. A minute after arriving home, it is indistinguishable in output from the 6P LED. One for my Jeep - one for the home... just right! I opted for quality, decent output vs run time, name brand, local availability, etc. Yeah, I'll consider a P61L when they come out - for the house. Maybe a 3rd 6P by then, too. P60L - my solution.

Stainz


----------



## orbital (Mar 9, 2008)

Spypro said:


> I think I'll go with the Dereelight 1S(1-stage) cree XR-E Q5 module. I still don't know what to choose: op or smo.



+

I think its about $3 more to get both reflectors.

If one or the other, OP gives a bit more all round beam pattern.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 9, 2008)

If talking about a Cree I couldn't imagine not getting OP.

That said, I was searching around on Deerelight site and would get the SMO/OP combo for SURE!


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got my 6090 from DX the other day, but no charged cells to test it with. The charger is en route though from DX. I've been messing with some craptacular near-dead primaries:green::sick2:

Dropped right into my 6P, removed the large spring and no gap at the bezel. Although I had to loosen the brass pill a turn to get it to engage consistently with the body tube. They did a very poor soldering job on the small + contact spring. I just looked at it wrong and the spring fell off. I had to reflow solder around the base of the spring to get it to work, but now its really secure. I'll post some more impressions when I get the charger. Overall I am happy with my purchase, $12 well spent.


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 10, 2008)

Would the DX 1447 be brighter with 2xCR123A's vs 1x 17670 ?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 10, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> Would the DX 1447 be brighter with 2xCR123A's vs 1x 17670 ?



Yes, the 1447 is optimized for 6-9 volts and will run in regulation at those voltages. A single 17670, might regulate for a few minutes then will drop into direct drive with a fairly steep discharge curve. I have found this true for my DX 1447.

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 10, 2008)

DX 6090 is on my list for the next time I want DX stuff.

Would be awful nice if at about one month the last stuff I asked for would finally get here!!!


----------



## kavvika (Mar 12, 2008)

I gave in and purchased a #6090, mostly for the "Kennan" driver. Tint is pretty white, construction is good, and it *seems* to reach full brightness with one 3.7v Li-Ion cell. Beam quality is a little lacking, though. The tight hotspot is very bright, followed by a large dark ring with the rest of the beam being spill. I'd say lumen output is comparable to the once-popular DX #1447 module, just around (over?) 100, and brighter than the 80-lumen #1343. It fits in a 6P and 9P with the spring removed and pill unscrewed about a 1/6 turn from fully tight. The only problem is I'll have to unscrew it more than I'd like to in order to get contact with my $14 eBay Solarforce strike bezel. Maybe a coil cut from the spring will solve this. The driver will be replaced with the 3-mode 1050mAh AMC7135 driver from KD. For only $10.14, you can't go wrong if you're looking for a Surefire classic style compatible drop-in, but #1343 will *always* be my favorite.


----------



## Yapo (Mar 12, 2008)

I just ordered a dereelight 3SD w/ both OP/SMO and also a solarforce L2 off ebay to use it with...hopefully it wont be too hard to sand/file down the body of it to fit in a 18650 or else i'll have to spend more money on 17670 batteries...untill i can fit the batteries in that i'll be using it in my ultrafire 502B...and hopefully the spring on the droppin will be more gentle on my 18650 batteries because the springs from my other droppins as well as the tailcap spring has been slowly drilling through my batteries


----------



## IcantC (Mar 12, 2008)

Spypro said:


> I think I'll go with the Dereelight 1S(1-stage) cree XR-E Q5 module. I still don't know what to choose: op or smo.


 

Get both. I have same setup and usually use SMO and just swapped to OP. OP visually ALMOST has same throw, no rings in beam(not that I care, but some here do). It give the light a bigger spot and better spill.


----------



## roymail (Mar 12, 2008)

kavvika, can you say how your #1343 compares to the #6090? I use the #6090 with 2 x 123's and find it to be very nice at about 80-100 lumens.

I wonder how either of these would do on 2 x 17500's?

Thanks!


----------



## ginaz (Mar 12, 2008)

just got a cabela's xpg thanks to that great deal and now i'm looking for a drop-in. does this one exist?:

volt range: 3-9v
two(or more) mode with low low
high drive current @1000ma+
Q5 cree
tight throw beam.


----------



## kavvika (Mar 12, 2008)

Sure thing, Roy! The DX #1343 example I'm using is my prized Cree P60 module because of its perfect tint, beam quality, and construction. It was purchased used from Netkidz about a year ago when they had only been out for a month. My other "DX #1343" is actually from KD, and the construction is not as good and tint is slightly blue-er. But I'm guessing that's mostly because of the "lottery". The first pictures shows the two modules side by side, with #1343 on the left and #6090 on the right. In the photo, they do look pretty beat-up, but they don't look even close to that in person. The photos do make the soldering look pretty messy, but #1343 is actually quite good in person, while the job on #6090 leaves some to be desired. Because of the shape of the modules, DX #1343 fits perfectly into a Maxfire LX with not gap, but does not fit in the 6P without a ~1.5mm gap. #6090 does not allow the head to be threaded on in the Maxfire LX, but using the 6P, it fits perfectly. Note that the outer springs must be removed in both cases. With the $14 eBay Solarforce strike bezel, the gap using #1343 shrinks to less than 1mm, which I fine more acceptable. I don't have a G2 so I can't test the fit in that light. The positive spring in #1343 *exudes* quality, while the spring on #6090 feels flimsy and cheap. YMMV, though.






The next photo shows the pills removed from the reflector. #6090 uses a Dereelight-like pill design, and the 14mm round base Cree could most likely be replaced and upgraded easily. Even if I were not satisfied with the emitter on #1343, I would most likely leave it be since I don't want to deal with trimming stars.





Hopefully this "spillshot" will suffice since I don't have a tripod nor a white wall to take proper beamshots. Both lights are running a fully charged AW 17670 cell. #6090 is on top in the 6P while #1343 is on bottom in the Maxfire. From this photo alone, #1343 seems to have much more spill, but that could be because #6090 is not running in regulation at 3.7v. Regardless, the hotspot is definitely brighter, and would be brighter still at 6v. Adobe apparently changed the white balance, but I can assure you #1343 is far warmer than my #6090. When white wall hunting, like stated earlier, I find the beam my #6090 to be pretty poor (maybe I'm being a _little_ harsh...). I challenge any discerning flashaholic to a double-blind test with my #1343 and a SF P60L. It's just that good!





#6090 runs surprisingly bright with only 1 Li-Ion cell, given that it apparently has the Kennan board with requires a vF of 2v higher than the LED vF. Although, I want to know what board the #1343 uses since the regulation is *ruler-flat* even on on 3.7v, which I am a total sucker for.

Now, comparing the #6090 to the Surefire P60L, it's a no-brainer. Without a doubt, I'd recommend #6090. On one Li-Ion cell, the SF P60L lights up in moon mode at about half brightness, which I find unusable. #6090 blows it away, and has a far better tint on average, to boot. #6090 is far more versatile, has better heatsinking (although the SF P60L has a thermal sensor) and can be disassembled to be upgraded with a different board or emitter. The SF P60L is simply overpriced (IMO) for what it offers. Now, the to-be-released P61L, on the other hand....

Why would you want to choose #1343? I find 80 lumens plenty for any purpose, and runtime and regulation are spectacular. Plus, you can use any combination of 1x Li-Ion, 2x CR123A or 2x Li-Ion in a 6P or 9P at full brightness. I don't like the gap it leaves in a 6P with the stock bezel, but with the Solarforce bezel, the gap nearly vanishes.

Why would you want to choose #6090? Easy upgradeability, arguably the best buck converter on the market, and more lumens! Fits in a 6P after a little fiddling with the pill. I cannot vouch for runtime or regulation, though.

Now regarding you question about running them both on 2x 17500's. I don't believe you'll notice any difference vs 2x CR123A's. Both modules should be running at full brightness already at 6v. Runtime would be increased dramatically, though, and I find the form factor of a 9P to be very appealing. I will be placing an order for 2x Ultrafire 17500's at DX later this week, and will report back with my findings.

But seriously, for ~$10 each, buy both. Better yet, multiples of each if you can afford it. These two modules, I believe, are *the* best of the cheap P60 modules. I'm sure you'll find plenty of applications for each.


----------



## starburst (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a WE Q5 SF dropin for my 6P. HO 3.7v-6.0v what I'm needing to know will 2 RCR123 3.6v batteries be to hot for it? If it's to hot it's to hot just wondering Has anyone else tried overdriving this one? Don't want er to go


----------



## Wolf359 (Mar 13, 2008)

Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module (18V Input) $13.00
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621

Cree Q5 LED 5-Mode Drop-in Module (3.6V~7.2V Input) $14.28

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11622


----------



## Fizz753 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wolf359 said:


> Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module (18V Input) $13.00
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621
> 
> Cree Q5 LED 5-Mode Drop-in Module (3.6V~7.2V Input) $14.28
> ...




Thanks!

Got them added. Along with some price updates and a few changes in some of the products. 

If anyone finds something that needs updated let me know.

Fizz


----------



## kavvika (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice find, wolf! I hope they're using WG tint Q5's *crosses fingers*.

I wonder what previous module those two are based on? The 3-18v one just might be using the KD Kennan driver, as it's the only one I know of capable of those voltages. And I wonder if the other is fully regulated on a 3.7v Li-Ion? It's almost cheaper to buy new now instead of upgrading the emitter...


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wolf359 said:


> Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module (18V Input) $13.00
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621



Anyone know what current this module feeds its Q5?


----------



## roymail (Mar 13, 2008)

kavvika, thanks for the very nice report on the #1343 and #6090. Great job, good pictures and information. You said...

*"Now regarding you question about running them both on 2x 17500's. I don't believe you'll notice any difference vs 2x CR123A's. Both modules should be running at full brightness already at 6v. Runtime would be increased dramatically, though, and I find the form factor of a 9P to be very appealing."*

Yes, the 9P and G3 running on 2 x 17500's would not be any brighter but would definitely give better runtime. I'll be going in that direction soon.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about the new DX Q5 drop-ins. :huh:


----------



## Yapo (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey are there any other p60 droppins besides malkoff's that use optic lenses instead of reflectors? just been wondering...since ive seen alota cree lenses available at a variety of beam angles and they also seem to have a smaller diameter than the p60 reflectors as well...although reflectors generally give brighter and wider spill than optics, the the spill suddenly cuts off in a circle whereas all the beamshots ive seen from optics from malkoffs and the new surefires lights, the spill gradually fades which seems easier on the eyes...


----------



## Spypro (Mar 17, 2008)

Anybody tried the DX sku.6090 in a G2 (incan. not G2L) ?
Is there a gap between the bezel and the body ?

and

What would be your choice between the DX 6090 , DX 1343 and DX 1447 ?

Thanks !


----------



## orbital (Mar 17, 2008)

+

Received the G&P Q5 'Long Focus' drop-in today.

Initially two things stand out, it's springless, so you need cells with + button sticking out to get contact.

Secondly and most important, the reflector is MUCH deeper than a standard drop-in, 
the hotspot is intense with essentially no CREE ring.
I'll get back on tint, but it should throw great for a drop-in...

Running 8.4V w/ (2) 17500s


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 17, 2008)

Spypro said:


> Anybody tried the DX sku.6090 in a G2 (incan. not G2L) ?
> Is there a gap between the bezel and the body ?


I have the DX sku 6090 installed (without the outer spring) in my G2 Realtree Hardwoods (which I assume is the same). As you can see in the pictures, there is no gap at all:


----------



## Yapo (Mar 18, 2008)

my dereelight 3SD droppin arrived today! i'm suprised it only took 1 week to get to me...thats the fastest delivery from HK ive ever gotten...i wonder why it cant always be this fast. With the SMO reflector the hotspot doesnt seem very round but with the OP reflector it smooths out alot, but on the medium and low mode it buzzes fairly loudly...you can hear it fairly clearly from a foot away from your ear and it flickers like other PWMs would. other then that its nice n bright!

...i managed to screw the reflector down further which made the hotspot a little rounder but the cree is centered but its slightly slanted so the hotspot a little off to one side but not noticeable a few meteres away
...after ive been playing around with it for the whole day my P1D CE which i thought was nice and white and maybe even on the warm side looks a little blue and i was suprised to find my L0D RB80 which was a slightly warm now looks completely yellow.
i guess looking at the intense bright focused WC white light has ruined my eyes...or maybe fixed them:thinking:


----------



## roymail (Mar 18, 2008)

katsyonak, man those are some beautiful pics of your SF camo'ed G2. I've never seen one those... very cool. And, using a #6090 is ideal for the Nitrolon G2. Great job! :huh:


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Spypro (Mar 18, 2008)

katsyonak
Thanks for the answer ! That are pretty cool pic !

Is there any runtime test done with the 6090 drop-in ?
What about the regulation with 2 x RCR123 ?

Thanks !


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2008)

Spypro said:


> katsyonak
> Thanks for the answer ! That are pretty cool pic !
> 
> Is there any runtime test done with the 6090 drop-in ?
> ...



FWIW... I took some old SF old primaries that were too dead to even light the P60 incan module (DEAD as a doorknob). These cells were ready for the recycle dumpster.

I tried them out with the P6+DX:6090 and to my surprise, I got a few days use out of them. Of course it was running dimmer than optimal, but it was easily enough light to illuminate my backyard (~40 feet) for a couple days of intermittent use. Died quickly there-after though. So the 6090 seemed to just... dim slowly with the cells and the output turned green/yellow. There was no hard cut-off from the regulation. Protected RCRs probably would have fared differently.

I don't have my DX charger yet so I can't comment on how long or how blazing the output is fresh off the charger (that first ~10 minutes).


----------



## Spypro (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks !
I've tried to find a runtime test where regulation is explained but with no success.


----------



## matt0 (Mar 20, 2008)

Fizz753 said:


> ***Dereelight drop ins***
> http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm​*- 1SM-2(1-stage multi power) Cree XR-E Q5 module (6V max) -*
> *$29.00*
> *Input Range:* 3~6V
> ...


 
I just received my 1SM-2 with SMO and OP reflectors. The the label on the SMO reflector says "Input Range: 3-16V." I really have no way of testing this, so far, I have been using SF123 primaries

I can get beamshots later on (with a better camera than my cellphone, below) if there is any interest. However, I dont have another host body to compare this to a P60 incan


----------



## roymail (Mar 21, 2008)

How's the brightness with that Dereelight 1SM module?... :duh2:


----------



## matt0 (Mar 21, 2008)

Its pretty damn bright... I dont have much to compare it to but I can tell you its my brightest flashlight. Besides the ^6P^ I have an L0D Q4, 4D Mag with a Terralux (K2?) drop in, X0, X1 and X5...

It's much more throwy than I wanted. I ordered it with both the SMO and OP reflectors hoping that SMO would be for throw and OP would be for flood. However, the OP seems to throw just as much and just have a smoother less-ringy beam


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 21, 2008)

matt0 said:


> Its pretty damn bright... I dont have much to compare it to but I can tell you its my brightest flashlight. Besides the ^6P^ I have an L0D Q4, 4D Mag with a Terralux (K2?) drop in, X0, X1 and X5...
> 
> It's much more throwy than I wanted. I ordered it with both the SMO and OP reflectors hoping that SMO would be for throw and OP would be for flood. However, the OP seems to throw just as much and just have a smoother less-ringy beam



Cool... sounds like a slightly cheaper alternative to the BOG thrower.

1Amp + 8.4Volts + Q5 = should be pretty bright.


----------



## santza (Mar 21, 2008)

Which of the cheap DX cree p60 drop-ins has best throw? Do them all fit in polymer body g2? Is there enough heat sinking or is it better to stick to metal body?


----------



## matt0 (Mar 21, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Cool... sounds like a slightly cheaper alternative to the BOG thrower.
> 
> 1Amp + 8.4Volts + Q5 = should be pretty bright.


 
i think dereelight has one thats meant for RCR123's that draws 1.2A. i imagine that one would be brighter

does anybody know approx how many lumens the 1SM-2 is? 200+?


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 21, 2008)

santza said:


> Which of the cheap DX cree p60 drop-ins has best throw? Do them all fit in polymer body g2? Is there enough heat sinking or is it better to stick to metal body?



My 6P does get noticeably warm to the touch after the DX 6090 has been continually on for ~15 minutes. First area to heat up is the hexagonal "anti-roll" area of the bezel. From there heat travels up to the top of the bezel/head and down the length of the body tube at about equal rates. At about 20 minutes the entire light is warm from lens to tailcap, like a warm bowl of soup. So, there is no doubt in my mind that the body, tailcap and bezel conduct heat away from vital engine parts.

Walking around with the light at night, (cigar hold) keeps cool air flowing around the light and it stays noticeably cooler than when placed on a table and used indoors.

Whether or not the 6P body is better than the G2 would depend on the thermal properties of each design (IE surface area geometry and thermal conductive properties of each material.)


----------



## AWGD8 (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to try the Malkoff-Wii bulb 

Just like the Wii game station, it`s hard to get one


----------



## Wolf359 (Mar 22, 2008)

i ordered Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module (18V Input)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621

recieved it this morning i was under the impression that it was a single mode dropin but the one i received is multimode low/med/high/strobe/sos. the ziploc bag the dropin was sent in has the correct sku. has anyone else got one of the 11621 modules and was it multimode ? FYI it has no memory. to be honest it would have been better choice to get the 6090 P4 module than this one.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Mar 22, 2008)

Wolf359 said:


> i ordered Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module (18V Input)
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621
> 
> recieved it this morning i was under the impression that it was a single mode dropin but the one i received is multimode low/med/high/strobe/sos. the ziploc bag the dropin was sent in has the correct sku. has anyone else got one of the 11621 modules and was it multimode ? FYI it has no memory. to be honest it would have been better choice to get the 6090 P4 module than this one.



How does it run on 3, ,6, ,9 volt 
3,6, 7,2 10,8 volt ???


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wolf359 said:


> i ordered Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module (18V Input)
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621
> 
> recieved it this morning i was under the impression that it was a single mode dropin but the one i received is multimode low/med/high/strobe/sos. the ziploc bag the dropin was sent in has the correct sku. has anyone else got one of the 11621 modules and was it multimode ? FYI it has no memory. to be honest it would have been better choice to get the 6090 P4 module than this one.



Thats good to know. What mode does it turn on with? If it always turns on in low that might not be too bad with a reverse clicky...IMHO.


----------



## roymail (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the #6090 but I have to wonder why you would prefer it over the Q5? Have you compared the two...?

Reason is that the Q5 is bound to replace the #6090 at some point. Maybe I need to get another one. Thanks.


----------



## Wolf359 (Mar 22, 2008)

Isthereanybodyoutthere
i have run it using a single trustfire 18650 and 2 x trustfire rcr123's fresh off the charger and on high it looks the same as the solarforce q5 single mode. i have not dared to use it with more than 2 x rcr123's as i am not sure i recieved the correct module and DX has yet to respond to the ticket i raised about it.

kramer5150
it always starts with the next mode in the sequence so if you where using it on high turned it off and switched on it would be on strobe bloody annoying it is to.

roymail
i preffer the 6090 over the DX 11621 as it is almost as bright to the naked eye i perffer the tint as well. i have got 2 other Q5 single mode P60's both off of ebay sellers and again i preffer the 6090 tint.


----------



## Wolf359 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cree R2 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module (3.7V~18V / 26.5mm x 29mm) $15.50

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

Width: 26.5mm
Height: 29mm (without the included support spring)
Output: 117~225 Lumens (manufacturer rated)
Input Voltage Range: 3.7V~18V


----------



## Bigsy (Mar 24, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Received the G&P Q5 'Long Focus' drop-in today.
> 
> ...


Would love to buy some drop-in reflectors like this, especially smooth ones, would make the ultimate p60 thrower.


----------



## loonybin (Mar 24, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Received the G&P Q5 'Long Focus' drop-in today.
> 
> ...



Any idea on runtime and regulation? I take it that it will work in a 9P?

Edit: so, um, yeah. Reading is fundamental, isn't it? Now that I know it works in a 9P, any idea on regulation and runtime?


----------



## orbital (Mar 24, 2008)

loonybin said:


> Any idea on runtime and regulation? I take it that it will work in a 9P?
> 
> Edit: so, um, yeah. Reading is fundamental, isn't it? Now that I know it works in a 9P, any idea on regulation and runtime?



+

I really don't do runtime tests. On my second set of cells right now.
Running (2) 17500s with this G&P was about as long as some of my single 18650 Q5 drop-ins, possibly a bit longer.

Regulation is good with only a slight drop in output throughout cell life. 
The tint is very white. 
It changes slightly toward the end of regulation (< volts) with a subtle warming to tint, but not to yellow or green.
Regulation comes to a sharp cut off when my cells protection circuit kicks in.

Overall I like the G&P Q5 'Long Focus' drop-in. Great beam pattern, fantastic reflector, with good regulation and tint.

I have brighter drop-ins, but this one is unique,...do I dare say 'cool'


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

I've picked up a couple different models of these and have yet to find my "grail". I'm going to run it in a *Surefire G3* using 3x123 or 2xLi-ion set up so it needs to *handle 9V*. I already have a difuser filter and 2 stage switch for the light so I'm looking for the most *throw* and output from one of these drop-ins.

I've already tried ones from Litemania, Wolf-Eyes, and an older gen from BOG. Because I have a 2-stage in the light I'm not worried about heat. If I need to turn it down for extended use I can.

Any suggestions?

TIA,
-LT


----------



## dlrflyer (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

Has anybody tried a Surefire P60L in a Brinkmann Maxfire?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized drop-in's*

BRB....

Fits my example perfectly!


----------



## roymail (Mar 26, 2008)

Lunal Tic, what 2 stage tailswitch are you using... if you don't mind me asking?

I'd recommend 2 AW x 17500's for your G3. And, I'm partial to the Malkoff M60. I think a 2 stage switch is an ideal setup.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 26, 2008)

roymail said:


> Lunal Tic, what 2 stage tailswitch are you using... if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'd recommend 2 AW x 17500's for your G3. And, I'm partial to the Malkoff M60. I think a 2 stage switch is an ideal setup.



The switch is a McE2S for C/M tailcaps Here's a link to a G3 w/LOTC I did. I haven't tried it but I'd imagine that the easiest solution is if an old non-LOTC from a G2 could work on a newer bodied G3/G2Z/G2, the guts of that switch just drop out so you could replace them with the 2-stage.

From what I've seen on the forums the Malkoff puts out a lot of light but doesn't appear to have have the best throw. Since I've got the diffuser on the light I really want max throw on the other end of the equation. Not to mention that they are like acquiring hens teeth, a bit on the scarce side.

-LT


----------



## dlrflyer (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks PJS! I don't suppose you actually fired it up? If so, the value of $6.48 Maxfires just blows my mind. Just wish I had bought more than 2.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 27, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger on the DX Cree R2 drop in:thumbsup:. I was in the DX checkout line with $15 worth of RCR123s and I thought, Heck whats another $15 .

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

I can't take beam shots, but will put up a video review on youtube and compare it to the Cree P4 6090 I currently use.

On a side note, My co-worker and I were using my 6P to inspect some 1200W power shelf units today at work. There was some Kapton insulator sheets inside the enclosure that were coming unglued from the sheetmetal and we needed to see how much of that stuff was falling off. He was very impressed with the light output, intensity and "soft" visual quality of the light as we peeked through the perforated sheet metal and into the enclosure. He carries around a home depot Husky 2D light, and didn't seem too happy with it after today. I recommended he look into Fenix, Inova, streamlight and Pelican too, IMHO they all offer great lights for the $$. I was nice, I didn't tell him about this place.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

dlrflyer said:


> Thanks PJS! I don't suppose you actually fired it up? If so, the value of $6.48 Maxfires just blows my mind. Just wish I had bought more than 2.



Indeed I did, and in fact that is where P60L resides right now.


----------



## dlrflyer (Mar 27, 2008)

PJS, you are a gentleman and a scholar....well, at least a gentleman. lol


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

Forget that scholar bit and you've got the gist of me.

Fenix TK10 has sort of made all that single mode stuff go back burner....


----------



## orbital (Mar 28, 2008)

+

Last week I got some inside news regarding drop-ins.

I promised not to say anything, but lets just say ,
there are some vvery high quality CREE R2 drop-ins in the near future...


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 2, 2008)

Continued


----------

